# Froch-Groves II, Degale-Gonzales, Donaire-Vetyeka, Sturm-Solimon & Undercards RBR & Discussion.



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Top Rank free legal stream of Donaire-Vetyeka undercard part 1: http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...liateId=&fight_key=2014_05_31_vetyeka_donaire

Part 2: http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...liateId=&fight_key=2014_05_31_vetyeka_donaire

*Chris Avalos Vs. Yasutaka Ishimoto (IBF Super Bantamweight title eliminator)

Evgeny Gradovich Vs. Alexander Miskirtchian (IBF Featherweight title)

Nicholas Walters Vs. Vic Darchinyan (WBA regular Featherweight title)

Nonito Donaire Vs. Simpiwe Vetyeka (WBA Super Featherweight title)*

*Live on Boxnation(HD) from 2:00 PM.
*

*Anthony Joshua Vs. Matt Legg

Kevin Mitchell Vs. Ghislain Maduma(Final Eliminator)

Jamie McDonell Vs. Tabtimdaeng Na Rachawat (Vacant WBA Bantamweight title)

James Degale Vs. Brandon Gonzales(Final Eliminator)*

*Carl Froch Vs. George Groves (WBA Super & IBF Super Middleweight titles)*

*Live on Sky Box Office(HD) from 6:00 PM.*

*Felix Sturm Vs. Sam Solimon card from my knowledge is not going to be broadcast in the UK or Ireland, however feel free to discuss it in this thread if you want.*

Excellent day of boxing, I'm so hyped for this I made the RBR hours before the cards are starting. :lol:

Top Rank free legal stream of Donaire-Vetyeka underdard: http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...liateId=&fight_key=2014_05_31_vetyeka_donaire


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

KO KING95 said:


> *Chris Avalos Vs. Yasutaka Ishimoto
> 
> Evgeny Gradovich Vs. Alexander Miskirtchian (IBF Featherweight title)
> 
> ...


You should add that Mitchell & DeGale are final eliminators and Avalos is an eliminator.

Groves Clear Points
DeGale Late Stoppage
Mitchell Late Stoppage
McDonbell Early Stoppage
Joshua Round 1 TKO

Vetyeka SD
Walters Early Stoppage
Gradovic Clear Points
Avalos Clear Points
Sturm Clear Points


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob,you said McDonnell points the other day,now early stoppage?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Rob,you said McDonnell points the other day,now early stoppage?


Can you make the above my predictions?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Genuinley the most excited I have ever been for a fight.

I have a 6 pack of angry orchard cider, 2 orange lucozade, mozzorella sticks, portuguese sausage and a pack of tyrells sweet chilli crisps. See you guys in 6/7 hours for Macau!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

You've been banging in for weeks that McDonnell's opponent will cause him problems, but you've gone for him to win by an early KO?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Genuinley the most excited I have ever been for a fight.
> 
> I have a 6 pack of angry orchard cider, 2 orange lucozade, mozzorella sticks, portuguese sausage and a pack of tyrells sweet chilli crisps. See you guys in 6/7 hours for Macau!


Angry cider!!


----------



## brian1982 (Jun 1, 2013)

Credit to reddit...

http://www.toprank.tv will show entire Macao card live except Donaire and Avalos fight.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Groves UD (Clear)
DeGale UD (Close but comfortable)
Maduma UD (Clear)
Na Rachawat gets jobbed
Joshua TKO 3

Donaire Tko
Darchynian Tko
Gradovic UD
Avalos UD
Sturm UD


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

brian1982 said:


> Credit to reddit...
> 
> http://www.toprank.tv will show entire Macao card live except Donaire and Avalos fight.


Thanks fella


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

brian1982 said:


> Credit to reddit...
> 
> http://www.toprank.tv will show entire Macao card live except Donaire and Avalos fight.


:cheers


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

what time roughly will the froch groves fight be starting anyone know


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Genuinley the most excited I have ever been for a fight.
> 
> I have a 6 pack of angry orchard cider, 2 orange lucozade, mozzorella sticks, portuguese sausage and a pack of tyrells sweet chilli crisps. See you guys in 6/7 hours for Macau!


Rob we didn't need to know about the Potugeuese rent boys mate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> what time roughly will the froch groves fight be starting anyone know


Ringwalks 9.45 so probably 10.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here we go nice to know my eyes wont be burning at the end

Garcia in the act again he has a impressive stable


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Robin fucking Leach as MC atsch


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Whats going on with the mitchell fight? article up saying he came in way over the limit this morning..


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Kevin Mitchell is a joke hope he gets knocked out, after Hearn gave him this big chance fails to make weight. the Warrens summed kevin up nicely a while back, waste of talent and no dedication to the sport.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Whats going on with the mitchell fight? article up saying he came in way over the limit this morning..


By how many lbs?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Kevin Mitchell is a joke hope he gets knocked out, after Hearn gave him this big chance fails to make weight. the Warrens summed kevin up nicely a while back, waste of talent and no dedication to the sport.


he made the weight yesterday so saying lack of dedication is harsh but he must have fucked up overnight somehow with his dehydration and food intake - kind of ironic people were saying eddie moved the weigh-in back to hamper groves but one of his own fighters has messed up


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> By how many lbs?


6lbs 11oz


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thats a tough ask. don't know why he would agree to a strict stipulation like that...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight this.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Russian chap is winning but getting tagged clean regularly here


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

rough time for donaire walk?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

so that was coming. the guys been coming close with the left...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

No idea Jim. There's still Walters/Darchinyan after this.

Gradovich down!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe the Colonel will get off Gradovich's nutsack now...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

if you listent to these commentators you would think that Gradovich looks good in there.:lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> No idea Jim. There's still Walters/Darchinyan after this.
> 
> Gradovich down!


Plus the Avalos fight, right?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Maybe the Colonel will get off Gradovich's nutsack now...


Maybe not.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Plus the Avalos fight, right?


Had forgotten about that! So yeah, and that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I through he would be too good.

Didn't Paul truscott beat the Russian over 8.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Had forgotten about that! So yeah, and that.


avalos fight aint live


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Had forgotten about that! So yeah, and that.


Actually i'm wrong. That fight apparently already happened.



Spoiler



Avalos won by TKO8


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks :good

I dunno what Darchinyan's doing up at feather against a monster puncher.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is vic on next?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Surprised Eddie and Lee Selby aren't going down the IBF route.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Not overly impressed by Gradovich. He's been easily hit despite the commentary that has refused to recognise Miskhrtchian.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Surprised Eddie and Lee Selby aren't going down the IBF route.


x2 - more likely to get him over here aswell


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> is vic on next?


I believe so.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Ring girl shaking her ass big time.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Not overly impressed by Gradovich. He's been easily hit despite the commentary that has refused to recognise Miskhrtchian.


Agreed he will ko'd violently soon


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fuck off colonel


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

It was dick ecklund larry


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Larry Merchant confusing Floyd Mayweather Sr. with Dicky Ecklund...


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Froch already has his excuse lined up

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-27648167


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I've got darchinyan on points just because he looked great against donaire.

Totally overlooking the size gap,but nevermind I really like Vic and this could be a thriller.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Whenever I've seen walters he has been a machine but sometimes a little stiff and open.

We will see..but this will be a war.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Dartinjanyan.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy shît.

This MC is worse than one of ours.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cunt announcer needs slapping


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh my God, this announcer... :lol: 

"Darchin....Darchiniyiann!"


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Froch already has his excuse lined up
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-27648167


hahahahaha you fool!!! i like it.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

The announcer could barely contain his excitement when he introduced Evgeny Gradovich....


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

"Champagne wishes and Caviar dreams"


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Darchinjanjan :lol::rofl:-patsch


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

looks pretty strange how that Walters is throwing his punches...


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Darchinyan looks tiny. Think Walters found his awkwardness a little different though.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

The wba "regular" featherweight title!!!!!! Who is the No 1 featherweight?


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful uppercut


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Does Vic know he's got a right hand in this fight?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

question you could ask anytime he fights...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

walters looking good


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Find it a little hard to get an accurate picture of Walter's ability in this fight, its evident Darchinyan's crabbishness is problematic, that has been a problem for many people. I don't think he's really taking advantage of his length in this fight though, Darchinyan is having to rush a lot of distance to land with that backhand and he should be timing that more often.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I like Walters. In there for the knockout. Loading up with the right...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

whole fight is pretty sloppy so far


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Walter's right hand is very loose though, quite round. He's going to have to time that extremely well compared to a fighter that can shoot it straight. I think that is a very limiting technique that he needs to be able to mix up.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Find it a little hard to get an accurate picture of Walter's ability in this fight, its evident Darchinyan's crabbishness is problematic, that has been a problem for many people. I don't think he's really taking advantage of his length in this fight though, Darchinyan is having to rush a lot of distance to land with that backhand and he should be timing that more often.


Crabbishness? :happy Love that!


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Axeman


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

big ko but ref should of stopped it before that


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Good finish.

I think there is plenty to work with but also a lot to work on. His jab should be a greater weapon but it didn't have as much leverage as I'd expect from a guy with freakish length. He could do with mixing up his right hand, and generally tightening up some of his punch technique.

On the plus side he beat an awkward opponent and its possible he'll be better against more conventional fighters. His defence was pretty good I thought, obviously Darchinyan's punches were travelling from somewhere back in Australia, but he dealt with them well. I noted that he's a good bodypuncher from a few fights on YouTube so I'd expect that to be a weapon we didn't get to see tonight which bodes well.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It was a mismatch because of the reach and power difference.

Walters was hurting Vic a lot,and the ref wasn't protective enough of darchinyan who was hurt bad after the first kd in the last round.

Walters looked good,but he would against darchinyan (I know I picked Vic,but in hindsight!) mainly he will be in good fights.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Brutal ko! Walters is an exciting talent!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

walters defence was good actually,but I agree that his jab was hardly used,especially against such an opponent.

He looked to be varied,uppercuts and body work and definatley can bang.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, that was good. New star on the scene. I think this might do it for Vic...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope Vic bows out now.. Never been a massive fan of his, but he has had a very good career. Nothing left to prove.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't like him, he was too negative.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

The problem with Vic is more that he can't make the weights he's suited to rather than age, IMO. I'm not convinced that he's fundamentally worse than he's ever been, although he's possibly lost some spite/hunger and some speed which is a natural consequence of fighting at this weight. The main problem is that he's tiny and has T-rex arms so when you're up in weight there are too many guys that are completely outmatching his dimensions. As an ambush fighter that isn't very good really, he's throwing from the back of the arena to land on a guy that size and it vastly increases the chances of getting countered. That style is very effective against same size opponents, he can land more often and keep them tentative, the risks and rewards are far more in his favour.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Has Steve Lillis lost a load of weight?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Anybody seen a lot of Maduma? I've not done a ton of research on the guy, watched a couple of rounds in fact, but it was enough to make me a little apprehensive about Mitchell tonight. Maduma did not look an easy guy to tag and is athletically gifted. Visions of him landing on Mitchell's chin early.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

War Donaire!


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched some of Maduma, Mitchell is in alot of trouble tonight i'll have some 5/2 on maduma stoppage win


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Forgot all about this fight. WAR Donaire!!!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I knew the announcer was going to mess up Vetyeka's name. 

Seriously man... :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this MC is the worst I ever saw for such a big event. truly terrible.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Just watched some of Maduma, Mitchell is in alot of trouble tonight i'll have some 5/2 on maduma stoppage win


He was 2/1 to win earlier in the week, thats come in drastically unsurprisingly. Amazing odds really.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Donaire round there. Cut though.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thats a bad cut


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

headbutt it looked like...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Donaire moving his hands more already than he has in recent fights...


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

This is going to be stopped.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This fights screwed.

Rather this than froch/groves though.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Donaire caused that second butt...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

*Feet get tangled up, no punch landed* 

Colonel: "That should have been a knockdown!"


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> *Feet get tangled up, no punch landed*
> 
> Colonel: "That should have been a knockdown!"


hes letting the filipino crowd gas him up

they are cheering every time donaire throws a punch


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Man I forgot how fucking great donaire is

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Donaire P4P one of the biggest punchers for a reason. 

Vetyeka did well to survive the round.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think he should be able to call timeout like that...


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Great round for Donaire. He needs to finish this cunt quick though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> I don't think he should be able to call timeout like that...


yep. ref shouldnt help Donaire like that.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuck sake.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Shades of Khan-Barrera here, just the opposite way round...


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

What a Farce.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

what a shit ref Pabon is.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Shocking. Should have let the fighters know where they stand as soon as the head clash. For all Vetyeka knows he thinks he's won

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Did I really just wake up and miss the whole Macau card?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

what happened lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I honestly think Donaire's best days are behind him, ripe for the taking.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow what a pisstake fight looks shady as shit. And Donaire was calling time outs whenever he felt like it, the referee didnt even check him after that round! Thats a joke because Donaire probably could have won fairly in the next round but instead another silly controversy.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Decent win for Don I Air.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

rematch...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

People being overly harsh on Mitchell. He misses the re hydration not the actual weight. Its a fuck up but not the biggest one of all time. 

Funny how people were slating me for saying Maduma was a competative fight a few weeks back!


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought Donaire was winning the fight but the way it ended leaves a bad taste in the mouth. Rematch must happen.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> I honestly think Donaire's best days are behind him, ripe for the taking.


No doubt about it! It doesn't even sound like a bad idea for Selby now


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I honestly think Donaire's best days are behind him, ripe for the taking.


Ripe for the taking by who, though?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Rob said:


> People being overly harsh on Mitchell. He misses the re hydration not the actual weight. Its a fuck up but not the biggest one of all time.
> 
> Funny how people were slating me for saying Maduma was a competative fight a few weeks back!


I agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> Did I really just wake up and miss the whole Macau card?


You missed absolutely nothing, barring a a ridiculously shady Donaire fight. This lower weights bore the fuck out me but Donaire looked good for a period there.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> No doubt about it! It doesn't even sound like a bad idea for Selby now


I'm a big Selby supporter, but Donaire wipes him out. No doubt.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

it wasnt even a headbutt

lol at this corruption, waits till donaire is ahead on the cards then gives him the decision


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> it wasnt even a headbutt
> 
> lol at this corruption, waits till donaire is ahead on the cards then gives him the decision


It was a headbutt from what I saw.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> No doubt about it! It doesn't even sound like a bad idea for Selby now


No. It would be a very very bad idea for Selby.:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Selby shouldn't be within a million miles of Donaire


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> No doubt about it! It doesn't even sound like a bad idea for Selby now


What?
Donaire vs Selby is a missmatch.

And the cut wasnt caused by a head butt. Cut was allready there after round one and in round one there was no head butt.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> No doubt about it! It doesn't even sound like a bad idea for Selby now


Too early for Selby I reckon but I do think Gonzalez or Lomanchenko would beat him. Rigondeaux has taken his soul.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> People being overly harsh on Mitchell. He misses the re hydration not the actual weight. Its a fuck up but not the biggest one of all time.
> 
> Funny how people were slating me for saying Maduma was a competative fight a few weeks back!


Ok.but the rehydration limit is set for a reason,where does this leave it as an official eliminator,or does it not matter,it's just madumas choice whether to continue to fight or not?

And as for slating you,the fight hasn't happened yet,and anybody who complained probaly just wanted a 'name' in the other corner,a known quantity.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Apparently good ol' Larry speaks Zulu, no translation needed.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Apparently good ol' Larry speaks Zulu, no translation needed.


Merchant looking boss in the baby blue jacket.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Woah,donaire takes care of selby without drama.

What an overreaction.this was a fight against the man who just beat chris John and yordan.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll have to see it again, but I thought the cut was caused just before that looping punch (the one the commentators thought caused the cut at first) missed Donaire and he went down.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> I'm a big Selby supporter, but Donaire wipes him out. No doubt.


Me too, Donaire would spark him cold with the left hook.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> It was a headbutt from what I saw.


it was the left hand straight that brushed his eye

trust me it wasnt a headbutt

i cant believe what i just watched lol


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Here were the CHB Featherweight rankings before today. How do they change?

Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)
1. Jhonny Gonzalez (WBC)
2. Simpiwe Vetyeka (WBA)
3. Abner Mares
4. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF)
5. Nonito Donaire
6. Jonathan Victor Barros
7. Javier Fortuna
8. Alexander Miskirtchian
9. Nichholas Walters
10. Vic Darchinyan
11. Rene Alvarado
12. Jorge Arce
13. Marvin Sonsona
14. Lee Selby
15. Robinson Castellanos

(WBO Vacant)


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Not a punch that caused it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont think it was a head clash...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Good job from BoxNation looks like it was the elbow.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

pretty decent fight it was starting to be. Vetyeka uses his jab and gets more active, he could keep Donaire at bay. Donaire knows now he can drop him.

Now that I see the replay, he got elbowed as they show it on Boxnation...


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Martinez dressed like a teacher.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

@EddieHearn: Estimated fight times tonight.. 6.30 Joshua v Legg 7pm McDonnell v Rachawat 8pm Mitchell v Maduma 9pm Degale v Gonzales 10pm Froch v Groves


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

i hope martinez batters cotto


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> pretty decent fight it was starting to be. Vetyeka uses his jab and gets more active, he could keep Donaire at bay. Donaire knows now he can drop him.
> 
> Now that I see the replay, he got elbowed as they show it on Boxnation...


 To me it looks more like the left hand caused the cut , look carefully at how it impacts on Donaire you cant see the cut open due to the camera angle


----------



## chillblanes (Dec 6, 2012)

On the slow-motion replays, the elbow clear missed in my opinion, but there was clear punch that caught Donaire's eye. Also, from the first replay, if you pause it you can see a red mark below the eyebrow before the elbow comes flying past. 

In any event, even if it was an accidental headbutt, completely ridiculous for the ref not to rule it as so and then change his mind after 4. 

And even if he did rule it accidental at the time, he should have called it off during the 2nd Round (when he said he couldn't see) or during the 2nd and 4th Rounds when Donaire stopped fighting because he required medical treatment / blood wiping away. 

Any of these outcomes would've resulted in Vetyeka retaining his title (TKO/TD), which would've been a just outcome. 





All of that said, credit to Donaire's brilliant boxing ability to come back and KD Vetyeka with one eye.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> Here were the CHB Featherweight rankings before today. How do they change?
> 
> Featherweight (126lbs)
> World Championship: (Vacant)
> ...


Donaire number 2 IMO.

Any news on the WBO belt?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

chillblanes said:


> On the slow-motion replays, the elbow clear missed in my opinion, but there was clear punch that caught Donaire's eye. Also, from the first replay, if you pause it you can see a red mark below the eyebrow before the elbow comes flying past.
> 
> In any event, even if it was an accidental headbutt, completely ridiculous for the ref not to rule it as so and then change his mind after 4.
> 
> ...


Barry Jones is correct it was the left hand


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

seeing much more groves t-shirts than froch ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

:happy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> To me it looks more like the left hand caused the cut , look carefully at how it impacts on Donaire you cant see the cut open due to the camera angle


Yeah the first left hand landed very flush on the eye. everything else? didnt really see much. I never saw a head butt and I am not sure if the llbow really "landed".


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

just saw rob cracken
seems in a rush lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> To me it looks more like the left hand caused the cut , look carefully at how it impacts on Donaire you cant see the cut open due to the camera angle


I thought that at first. Could have been, more than likely it was the elbow though...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yeah the first left hand landed very flush on the eye. everything else? didnt really see much. I never saw a head butt and *I am not sure if the llbow really "landed"*.


I didnt see it land either. Pabon Screwed up Bigtime!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Who Broadcasting to Sturm fight?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Who Broadcasting to Sturm fight?


I have no idea what channel is airing the fight, but some streaming sites have it scheduled, so i just assume that there will be some streams available.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hook! said:


> seeing much more groves t-shirts than froch ones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


any degale t shirts. :lol:


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

hitman_hatton1 said:


> any degale t shirts. :lol:


nah haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I have no idea what channel is airing the fight, but some streaming sites have it scheduled, so i just assume that there will be some streams available.


I`ll check mobdro too


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm a bag of nerves for this one. The way I've been pacing about the house all day, anyone would think I was the one getting the ring in front of 80,000 people. Not been this excited for a fight in a long time, probably haye/klitchko was the last time I got this worked up


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Just to sum up the Donaire fight. A punch landed but didnt cut his eye immediately between the punch and the headclash, but after the headclash he was cut. Pabon didnt announce a punch or a head clash as the cause either way. The reason the scores were for five rounds is that Pabon started the fifth round to avoid a no contest and the judges have to score the partial round, even if it was one second & they scored it even. Pabon made a right mess of the whole thing


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

lost said:


> I'm a bag of nerves for this one. The way I've been pacing about the house all day, anyone would think I was the one getting the ring in front of 80,000 people. Not been this excited for a fight in a long time, probably haye/klitchko was the last time I got this worked up


Ha ha dont worry your not on your own


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Ha ha dont worry your not on your own


My wife thinks it's hilarious. Gives me a right hiding for it.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Am i being cynical thinking sky sports news last 6 hours of hype is kind of preplanned so people book when price is £5 higher, why get people paying £16.95 when they can pay £21. thats a huge extra profit for fuck all.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

lost said:


> My wife thinks it's hilarious. Gives me a right hiding for it.


 Gotta take our beatings :bbb


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lost said:


> I'm a bag of nerves for this one. The way I've been pacing about the house all day, anyone would think I was the one getting the ring in front of 80,000 people. Not been this excited for a fight in a long time, probably haye/klitchko was the last time I got this worked up


take a shot of something dark and wet..:yep
should calm you down..


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> take a shot of something dark and wet..:yep
> should calm you down..


I tried to have a little go on her to calm the nerves but she was having none of it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lost said:


> I tried to have a little go on her to calm the nerves but she was having none of it.


i was talking about a shot of whisky or rum...:cheers


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> i was talking about a shot of whisky or rum...:cheers


Goes to show how hyped up he is :fire


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

lost said:


> I'm a bag of nerves for this one. The way I've been pacing about the house all day, anyone would think I was the one getting the ring in front of 80,000 people. Not been this excited for a fight in a long time, probably haye/klitchko was the last time I got this worked up


this is the most excited I have ever been for a fight. last fight that was close was Calzaghe v Kessler. Even my mum asked me about it!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> Am i being cynical thinking sky sports news last 6 hours of hype is kind of preplanned so people book when price is £5 higher, why get people paying £16.95 when they can pay £21. thats a huge extra profit for fuck all.


i just think your the last person that should talk about this kind of thing lol


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

It's only an extra fiver if you phone but I don't think that's just Saturday

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

MarkoRaj said:


> It's only an extra fiver if you phone but I don't think that's just Saturday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No,just Saturday.

16-95 ordering by remote or phone unless on the day,when the price increases.

As far as I recall,it has always been this way.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Am i being cynical thinking sky sports news last 6 hours of hype is kind of preplanned so people book when price is £5 higher, why get people paying £16.95 when they can pay £21. thats a huge extra profit for fuck all.


Its not 5 quid extra online or booking through the sky box only the phone I think. Fucking beats me why anyone would phone especially since the lines will be chaos I imagine, I booked online earlier.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> No,just Saturday.
> 
> 16-95 ordering by remote or phone unless on the day,when the price increases.
> 
> As far as I recall,it has always been this way.


did mine via the website


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Its not 5 quid extra online or booking through the sky box only the phone I think. Fucking beats me why anyone would phone especially since the lines will be chaos I imagine, I booked online earlier.


I always phone as some glitch with my landline,it doenst matter how busy they are as far as I am aware.

It is an automated service that you order by putting in your phone number and viewing card number.you don't have to wait.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love if there was big British fights like this once or twice a year. The last time was Haye Klitschko. This is what boxing needs, boxing at its best like today shits all over UFC.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Mitchell on sky sports reckons he's still gonna get a title shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is kevin still fighting tonight?


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> is kevin still fighting tonight?


Fights still on yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cool.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> Donaire number 2 IMO.
> 
> Any news on the WBO belt?


Loma v Russel Jr June 21


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Just at paddington lads, quick bite to eat then making way to wembley! This is amazing, soo much fucking excitement.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Smooth said:


> Just at paddington lads, quick bite to eat then making way to wembley! This is amazing, soo much fucking excitement.


Have a good one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Bent trying to book this all day through Virgin on Demand and it keeps telling me to try again in a few minutes atsch


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Wingy at the fight.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob said:


> this is the most excited I have ever been for a fight. last fight that was close was Calzaghe v Kessler. Even my mum asked me about it!


Hatton vs Mayweather was the last big fight I was soo hyped about.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahaha nelson on his sketch routine.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Elephant Man said:


> Wingy at the fight.


That view is shocking!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah it is far but atmosphere alone will be badazz.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Wingy at the fight.


Lol wingy not going to see a thing.

Am i only one whos thinks his boxing channel is boring now?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

The only downside about huge fights is the casual fans. They come out of the woodwork and annoy me. 

It's like been in the pub on New Year's Eve. With all the people who never come out during the year blocking the bar.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

how much was that seating price ? 30 quid?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

What the fuck is this! The Joshua fight starts in 15mins!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Can not order the fight on the box in the other room cos there's no subscription on it. FFS.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

McKay said:


> Bent trying to book this all day through Virgin on Demand and it keeps telling me to try again in a few minutes atsch


Sky wouldnt accept my money!! Nice stream on now


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't see a fucking thing, and i'm in one of the better 40 quid seats. Atmosphere is already building nicely though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Can not order the fight on the box in the other room cos there's no subscription on it. FFS.


multiroom box ? so u dont pay for that?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i take it the joshua fight is delayed for a bit?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

My chicken wings are on their way. The massive screen in here has the fight on. Thank goodness for tourists!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> multiroom box ? so u dont pay for that?


Yeah, we had multi room but no one really used it so the subscription was cancelled. Rang them up and they said they can't do it.

Will be resorting to a stream then.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Wingy at the fight.


Looks like they could have fitted a few thousand more seats on the pitch

Absolutely terrible view


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Yeah, we had multi room but no one really used it so the subscription was cancelled. Rang them up and they said they can't do it.
> 
> Will be resorting to a stream then.


sky are cunts..they cant sort a damn ppv?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

I have got it on the right bit yeah? Calzaghe and co chatting about the fight in the ring? Was expecting to see loads of clips of Wembley, guys in the studio etc by now.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Right im going to refrain going on here until after the main event.

I'm going to enjoy it more.and see it solely through my eyes.

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH i could of went but tbh those views and the general vibe i get is it won't be worth it. Hassle getting home, Can see some agg in the crowd. 

I pick and chose what shows i go to now..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> sky are cunts..they cant sort a damn ppv?


Fucking stupid. Willing to give them my money and they're all 'nah, not unless you get multiroom again'.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Haye looks odd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

warren must be pissed off..nice decent weather! lol


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bloody hell i will gobsmacked when the place is filled up.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

haye is a natural salesman..lol


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Benn vs Ubanks II
Ali vs Frazier II
Gatti vs Ward II
Arguello vs Pryor II ..... people expecting a war will be dissapointed.Groves 120-108


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn that ring is fuckin tiny!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

My Lords, Ladies and Gentlemen??? :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Hes giving it the Vince McMahon!

How many would you say are there now?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ this intro..hahahaha


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Given his fee Buffer really should be doing the whole event!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I am boldly predicting a Joshua KO


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd like to see some more photos of peoples view in he stadium and also how much their tickets were the pitch side view seems pretty good.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

This ain't going to last long


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there many people there yet, looks like large empty sections!

Why is that wanker McDonald MCing, surely Buffer is doing some other fights than Froch/Groves. He would want to be with the paycheque he is getting.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

legg giving it a proper go, but josh too strong.


----------



## LandB (Jun 12, 2013)

Joshuas chin is so high


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol Big A Josh!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

One of the most pointless fights I've seen in a long time. Utterly horrific.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Given his fee Buffer really should be doing the whole event!


How much is he pocketing?


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Shameful fight to be on this card.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Amazing fight!!!! What an honour to witness.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

aaaaaaaaannnd, its over...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Well......he gave it a go!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

As expected a complete fucking joke, waste of time what a stupid fight for such a card.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

That's just fucked me had £500 on legg first round KO was in line to earn half a billion from that.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

man that looks to be a small ring...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Paulie is so so sick!


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't know what's worse the opponent or Joshua's shaved armpits


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

That was worth the 16.95 alone


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

well that was rather predictable.

next.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Didn't even last 90 seconds. Complete rubbish that way, awful way to start off a massive event like this like we all knew it would be.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

At this rate the card will be over before the encryption kicks in


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

it was free to view, the ppv starts in 20 mins.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> That's just fucked me had £500 on legg first round KO was in line to earn half a billion from that.


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Credit to Legg he did land and gave it a go. 

Nice finish. Got clipped a few times, I'd like to see him get hit a bit more for his own sake but also because the level will be better. I worry about likes of him and Wilder who smash through guys and don't have nothing coming back. The moment you do face adversity it could be on the biggest stage...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> That was worth the 16.95 alone


you paid for it?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

nice finish lol


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

lots of empty seats


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I wonder how the casuals are going to get on with Paulie's voice. I can imagine it'll grate a few that don't know who he is. I'll find out soon I guess, the boys are on their way


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Cannon fodder.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua looks so open defensively, even when blowing people over in a round. He'll get stopped if they step him up too soon. Needs to be in with some tough and rugged journeymen to take him rounds and teach him some tricks, a Zack Page or someone similar.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> you paid for it?


 @Bill will never forgive me


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

That ring is small, Eddie doing the dirty to help his boy Froch. Since when is Joshua the golden boy thought he was the peoples champ or AJ he needs a proper nickname now and stick to that.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Whos the small ring favour then? Can Groves box around such a small place? Will Froch be able to keep Groves off him in that tiny square?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

dkos said:


> :lol:


That was my retirement fund, back to work now....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> That ring is small, Eddie doing the dirty to help his boy Froch. Since when is Joshua the golden boy thought he was the peoples champ or AJ he needs a proper nickname now and stick to that.


Tbf Groves has talked about having a tear up. Live by the sword, die by it.

The AJ stuff is bland, I know what they're doing but just bland for me..


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Matt Skelton is a joke.

Joshua is way beyond him. He needs Kevin Johnson


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Stunkie said:


> @Bill will never forgive me


Bill has as well!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Fuck me that Brazilian bird is fit!


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Matt Skelton is a joke.
> 
> Joshua is way beyond him. He needs Kevin Johnson


Behave. Joshua's 23 (think so anyway), there's no rush with him, as long as he's fighting regularly & gaining experience then it's all good. We aren't talking about an Audley Harrison turning pro at the wrong side of 30


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> @*Bill* will never forgive me


Im sure he did the same, if its any comfort


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Loads of boos for Froch.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Froch getting booed he wony like it!


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Skelton isn't a step up, they are matching Joshua terribly


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Didn't expect so many boos for froch. This is going to be nuts


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

They're going to encrypt right in the middle of a fight? :lol: (assuming it goes beyond a few rounds)


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> Bill has as well!


He is a fucking disgrace


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

The ring is really quite small that does favour a war...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

McDonnell is used to 80% empty stadiums lol


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Boos are harsh and undeserved, despite his faults he's been a quality champ. Don't get the hate from the crowd.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Going to be a pro Groves crowd, this isn't going to be a 50/50 split with the crowd make no mistake Froch will get most of the boos.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> Froch getting booed he wony like it!


I think your going to win the bet!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

How many would you say are there now? 20,000??


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

McDonnell still bringing that replica IBF title to the ring with him as if he's still champion, sad bastard.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

McDonnell once again is dire, can't wait till Buffer takes the mic show him how it's done


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Skelton isn't a good move, he hasn't won a fight since 2012


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Really difficult to see what Joshua got from that fight. Was always going to end like that.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Special said:


> Skelton isn't a step up, they are matching Joshua terribly


So you're telling me that Legg is better or on par with Skelton?

Don't be silly


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> McDonnell still bringing that replica IBF title to the ring with him as if he's still champion, sad bastard.


Former undefeated ibf champion hahaha


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

A Force said:


> Behave. Joshua's 23 (think so anyway), there's no rush with him, as long as he's fighting regularly & gaining experience then it's all good. We aren't talking about an Audley Harrison turning pro at the wrong side of 30


You behave, Skelton is 47 and seriously shot. He got blasted out by Price two years ago, cant believe people think its acceptable!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

FFS! MCDonald hes not THe World Champ hes a former World champ no need to hold long on the word World OTFT!!!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Warwick Davis is looking quite tanned.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Credit to Legg he did land and gave it a go.
> 
> Nice finish. Got clipped a few times, I'd like to see him get hit a bit more for his own sake but also because the level will be better. I worry about likes of him and Wilder who smash through guys and don't have nothing coming back. The moment you do face adversity it could be on the biggest stage...


I feel the problem for Joshua now is that he'll need to step up more than one or two levels to find someone he doesn't just overwhelm physically. That means he could end up in a bit deeper than ideal when he gets tested.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

What time are the crowd planning on getting there?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Watts has started already!!!


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> You behave, Skelton is 47 and seriously shot. He got blasted out by Price two years ago, cant believe people think its acceptable!


Should Skelton still be fighting? Probably not

Is he better than anyone Joshua's fought up to now? Yes

That's all there is to it, Joshua's fighting a better opponent than he has up to now, if he shouldn't be still fighting that's the boards fault not Joshua or Hearn


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> McDonnell is used to 80% empty stadiums lol


He is a fucking dedicated professional boxer. You might change your mind in about 45 minutes.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I really don't get why people buy tickets to boxing, yet only arrive for the chief support or main event. Makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

this is gonna be a shite fight by the look of it


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmm, not a good start to the fight... Thai looks very lethargic at this stage.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't blame the crowd not getting there early after that opening round


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Adverts on a PPV fucking piss me right off....


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

This Thai guy isn't great getting caught with the jab and the hooks. Then again what is to be expected form the 53rd ranked fighter in the world.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BadJuju83 said:


> What time are the crowd planning on getting there?


I dont blame them the first two fights are utter shit, I imagine it will fill up in an hours time for the Mitchell fight.


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

This has 120-108 written all over it.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Adverts on a PPV fucking piss me right off....


Oh fucking Yes!!!


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

BadJuju83 said:


> What time are the crowd planning on getting there?


60K touts out side selling tickets


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

This Thai is world class. Does everything well. I think we are looking at the new Manny Pacquiao!


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Skelton at this stage isn't a step up for Joshua, he's old as fuck and beyond shot now. Sprott would be a reasonable step up but he's busy and has a decent chance to earn some big money in that Super 8 thing. Gary Cornish, Sam Sexton or Ian Lewison (who has a pretty high ranking despite being comparatively inexperienced) would all be good matches.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> 60K touts out side selling tickets


LOL, terrible but half way true.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I dont blame them the first two fights are utter shit, I imagine it will fill up in an hours time for the Mitchell fight.


Aye, It's getting there now to be fair


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> McDonnell still bringing that replica IBF title to the ring with him as if he's still champion, sad bastard.


Hes not a bastard. And you are a wannabe.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Much better from the Thai in the 2nd round, almost exclusively targeting the body (which I think is a good tactic).

20-18 McDonnell


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Jamie McDonnell is fighting in a half empty arena.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Was that Tubes from Soccer AM in the UJ jacket?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

McDonnell is boring,

Think he is probably my least liked British boxer

War Na Rachawat


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I feel the problem for Joshua now is that he'll need to step up more than one or two levels to find someone he doesn't just overwhelm physically. That means he could end up in a bit deeper than ideal when he gets tested.


Agree totally.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> 60K touts out side selling tickets


:yep

I wish that were true just so the touts got burned.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

The left hook WOW! This guy is a cross between Pacquiao, Gavin Rees and Nigel Benn!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

From what they're saying, I wonder if Jamie didn't take the mando because he was too busy celebrating.
I initially picked Jamie but text @SJS20 to say I wouldn't be surprised if Jamie gets KO'd either just at the first bell.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

This Thai dude is a poor man's Ali Raymi


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ohgoodshot!
#JimWattBingo


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

29-28 JM


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

In December I saw Jamie McDonnell in a car park in hull spewing all over his own car :lol:


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> McDonnell is boring,
> 
> Think he is probably my least liked British boxer
> 
> War Na Rachawat


Agreed. The best part of his fights is watching his massive ears flap about when he gets hit in the slow-mo replays.



dkos said:


> Much better from the Thai in the 2nd round, almost exclusively targeting the body (which I think is a good tactic).
> 
> 20-18 McDonnell


Yeah McDonnell looked like a skeleton dipped in wax at the weigh in so I can't imagine he'll be able to deal with a sustained attack to the body.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Walters KOing Vic earlier:


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> ohgoodshot!
> #JimWattBingo


:lol:

I'm waiting for Gymnasium for the win.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

"Blocked on arums" :rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> This Thai dude is a poor man's Ali Raymi


:lol:

What's the latest from our friend Ali?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> ohgoodshot!
> #JimWattBingo


Blocked on arms! Sooooooo close to aruuummm punches its coming though!


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Clean sweep for McDonnell so far.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Paulie taking two rounds to show Watt and Rawling or Halling or whoever the fuck he is how to analyze a fight.

The quickest victory of Paulie's career?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@EBOXINGNEWS 16s

if u were trapped inside a burning building and the only way u could survive was via Jamie McDonnell knocking down the door, u know ur dead


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @EBOXINGNEWS 16s
> 
> if u were trapped inside a burning building and the only way u could survive was via Jamie McDonnell knocking down the door, u know ur dead


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Paulie talking shop. Watt ''yep.. (moves away technical input)''


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

5th round the first I gave to the Thai. 

49-46 McDonnell


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why does Hearn bother with McDonnell, seriously?

There are far better British boxers out there that wouldnt get half the opportunities he has now. He's just not good, hes struggling with an unheard of Thailand fighter in a woeful division that nobody gives a shit about.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Paulie taking two rounds to show Watt and Rawling or Halling or whoever the fuck he is how to analyze a fight.
> 
> The quickest victory of Paulie's career?


:deal


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't believe Britain's had some great fighters who aint won a world title and Jamie MCdonnell could be a 2 time champ :huh


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

That ring is tiny! Not sure who that prefers. Not surprised it's still filling up, doubt it will start looking full until halfway through the DeGale fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> :deal


I know you like Jamie mate,but I honestly never knew he was a party animal.Do you think that might have something to do with not taking the mando?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

6th probably McDonnell's best round so far.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

If rather watch Bradley Skeete


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

59-55 JM. Thai not fighting badly but JM doing enough to win each round, he's just more accurate and the Thai isn't landing much with these flurries


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I know you like Jamie mate,but I honestly never knew he was a party animal.Do you think that might have something to do with not taking the mando?


 I`m honestly not sure mate , i heard rumours that hobson witheld info from Jamie


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Why does Hearn bother with McDonnell, seriously?
> 
> There are far better British boxers out there that wouldnt get half the opportunities he has now. He's just not good, hes struggling with an unheard of Thailand fighter in a woeful division that nobody gives a shit about.


Bit harsh, he's bet Jamoye, Ceja & Hall. 3 very decent wins. Who are the far better fighters that no one gives a fuck about?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Place is going to be buzzing come the Froch fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

prince naseem spotted snortin a line of custard with kevin mitchell.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Watching it. 

Joshua fought already ?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Paulie taking two rounds to show Watt and Rawling or Halling or whoever the fuck he is how to analyze a fight.
> 
> The quickest victory of Paulie's career?


:lol:

Enjoying the card so far, mate? I'm.looking forward to all the bouts after this.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> If rather watch Bradley Skeete


I wouldn't go quite that far. Watching Skeete fight is as painful to the eyes as ocular melanoma.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

My brothers got the PPV. This shows you how much he knows about boxing!

"The fighter on at 6.30 was awesome. Big black guy again a short skin head. The big lad wiped him out in 1 round."


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> I`m honestly not sure mate , i heard rumours that hobson witheld info from Jamie


Ah well,Hobson's Choice. :smile


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

69-64 JM, Thai is slowing down a lot now


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> Watching it.
> 
> Joshua fought already ?


I missed it too... (i blinked).
KO1


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bruunnnnoooo


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Why don't they ever shut the fuck up so we can hear what they're saying in the corner.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Ah well,Hobson's Choice. :smile


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

HP sauce!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Vic said:


> Watching it.
> 
> Joshua fought already ?


12 second war.

Fight of the year contender


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> Watching it.
> 
> Joshua fought already ?


"Fought" is being a bit generous but yeah, knocked him over in the 1st.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Watching it.
> 
> Joshua fought already ?


Yeah, he won by first round KO.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

can anyone pm a link for these undercard fights?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Group of English lads beside me. Joshua wins, one of them pipes up: "yeah, you'd never have seen Lewis beat someone so good that early in his career."


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone thinking Mitchell will get sparked?


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Ah well,Hobson's Choice. :smile


McDonnell couldn't break a kinder egg


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH watching McDonnell must have my missus thinking i'm watching gay porn. So much grunting...


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

These 'Regular' titles disgust me. I will not let Eddie get away with this.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Group of English lads beside me. Joshua wins, one of them pipes up: "yeah, you'd never have seen Lewis beat someone so good that early in his career."


WTF????


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Executioner said:


> can anyone pm a link for these undercard fights?


Done.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> :lol:
> 
> Enjoying the card so far, mate? I'm.looking forward to all the bouts after this.


I nipped to the shop for the Joshua fight mate but wasn't surprised to hear I could've nipped for a piss and still missed it.:rolleyes
I was really proud of the reception Joshua got up here(Burns-Crawford) but you don't need a 30 fight education these days.The kid needs rounds.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Boos are harsh and undeserved, despite his faults he's been a quality champ. Don't get the hate from the crowd.


What do you expect? Boxing crowds are often quite classless.


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

78-74 JM


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Anyone thinking Mitchell will get sparked?


I fucking hope so. War Jizzlain.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Group of English lads beside me. Joshua wins, one of them pipes up: "yeah, you'd never have seen Lewis beat someone so good that early in his career."


Thats absolutely disgusting


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

"jawmamean"?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

McDonnell is shit 
Sooner he loses his paper belt the better


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

What is Jim Watt talking about. This guy is world class!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Lack of any atmosphere is hurting this fight, although it is all very one-paced.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonnell's trainer must use his hands instead of pads. Hands won't feel a thing...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

McDonnell punches like a woman.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

TBH watching gay porn must have my missus thinking i'm watching McDonnell. So much grunting...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BadJuju83 said:


> :lol:


I think that may have been lost on some of our younger viewers mate.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Scorpio78 said:


> McDonnell is shit
> Sooner he loses his paper belt the better


They will milk it just look at how hard he is finding the 7th best BW in Thailand people like him winning world titles is why paper titles are a joke.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> If rather watch Bradley Skeete


Yes,he's a good boxer as well.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> "jawmamean"?


:lol: Both Jamie and Gavin say that in abundance. They say that more in a 5 minute interview than the amount of punches Paul Williams would throw in a fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

For a world title lol

That ring is too small. Not good for degale


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

88-83 JM


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

The fact that this quality is passed as a world title fight just shows how fucked up boxing is now, neither guy is near elite level.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

has anyone bought this on Virgin Media? its not HD, unless i fucked up the purchase some how?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BadJuju83 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm waiting for Gymnasium for the win.


GYMNASIUM!!! :happy


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe that McDonnell is going to be a two time world champion :-(


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Thats absolutely disgusting


It just speaks to how well they've promoted the fight to casuals. Even the stag night crowd are watching it before going out.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and its over!!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> This Thai is world class. Does everything well. I think we are looking at the new Manny Pacquiao!


And at the end of this fight when Jamies won on points you will say you were fucking joking. Mister wise after the event.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stunkie said:


> I can't believe that McDonnell is going to be a two time world champion :-(


just as well he won't be his belt is fake so not a 2 time champion in my book


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Sky mention the real champ?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Jamie 'Tommy Hearns' McDonnell


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes! over and done with..


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

McDonnell hands of granite.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Jamie McDonnell 2 time world champion? get the fuck out of here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Where the fuck did that come from??????


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

the chin checker.

peach.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

dkos said:


> Jamie 'Tommy Hearns' McDonnell


:cheers


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jamie McDonnell is fucking terrible, 

Worst "world champion" currently?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Great finish from McDonnell.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

beauty of a punch:cheers


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

beautifully timed that shot!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

That thai lad was a joke how the fuck was that shit sanctioned as a world title embarrassing. Eh McDonnell isn't on top of the world Nick he isn't in the top 5 in the division. Fuck Regular titles i despise them so much


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> Jamie 'Tommy Hearns' McDonnell


Hearns would never have managed that with such little leverege and space.
McDonnell is in a different league.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

McDonnels misses is tidy


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

How did he pull a bird like that with those lugs?


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Mcdonnells bird would get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

NSFW said:


> McDonnell hands of granite.


But according to one of our elite posters he punches like a woman.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

What happened to the MC that did the weigh in, the Buffer impersonator? Far better than John boy McD


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rob said:


> McDonnels misses is tidy


How's the new pacquiao?


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

NSFW said:


> McDonnell hands of granite.


Manos de guijarros.

It was a good shot and I'm thankful to Jebus for small mercies, now I get to see Mitchell get wrecked sooner.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

He looked pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Jap lads at BW must be laughing and aching for that easy fight Jamie will be for them.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

World champion.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

60 something % of Na Rachawat's opponents had a losing record :rofl


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I think that may have been lost on some of our younger viewers mate.


Most references fly over ma head on here so i'm happy I caught it bud.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Fight Yamanaka :deal


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> How did he pull a bird like that with those lugs?


He's a dozy looking cunt alright she musnt be the sharpest knife in the drawer either. 2 time world champion my arse, best in the division lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Best in the division! Lol Jamie is one delusional fella not even top 5


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Bang on the chen! 

Would smash his bird she looks council as fuck but would bone her all the same.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lick a man down. What a mug..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Sky mention Moreno? The real WBA champ?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope he fights one of the best and gets beaten and beaten in easy fashion..


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

He managed to get 17 ya knows in that interview


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Bang on the chen!
> 
> Would smash his bird she looks council as fuck but would bone her all the same.


Which means she'll have all sorts of filthy tricks.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> McDonnels misses is tidy


Is that all you can say. Mr Wise after the event?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

His bird is trash


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> How's the new pacquiao?


Lost to Juan Manuel McDonnell


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Which means she'll have all sorts of filthy tricks.


Can't beat a girl from the flats....


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

dont know what you lot are on about. Jamie McDonnell is one of the finest fighters in the world.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like Haye has a false arm the way he's holding his right arm with his left hand.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

dkos said:


> Fight Yamanaka :deal


He wont leave Japan


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hardcore boxing fan Andy Murray is in a bit of trouble at the French Open...


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

God i hope McDonnell fights the best in the division he'd get eaten alive, lick them down yeah sure you will Jamie you beat the guy ranked 53 in the world for a fake title lol.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd love McDonnell to get smashed up by anyone in the top 15.

Can't stand the guy


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Fair rattling through the card. 

Hope Kev has prepared for this fight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mitchell next, right ? Should be a hard fight for him..


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Now the actual card begins.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Maduma is a good solid fighter, technically accomplished. Left Hook is a key punch for Mitchell.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Two boring fights so far. Hope the next fights are better. They probably are.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> He wont leave Japan


Well, there would be more money in that fight in Japan, so...

Yamanaka has said he wants to fight Santa Cruz in the States, so if the money/prestige was there then he would travel.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> :lol:
> 
> Enjoying the card so far, mate? I'm.looking forward to all the bouts after this.


What's the story with Mitchell mate.How much over was he?
Mitchell was only ever going to be potentially excellent at SFW.I just think he's winding down now,regardless of what happens here.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Adverts on a ppv eh.

Sky have no shame


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Kev is up next someone had better collect him from the burger bar queue


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BadJuju83 said:


> Most references fly over ma head on here so i'm happy I caught it bud.


Glad someone did.:good


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What's the story with Mitchell mate.How much over was he?
> Mitchell was only ever going to be potentially excellent at SFW.I just think he's winding down now,regardless of what happens here.


He was 1lb and 12oz over the 10lb rehydration limit this morning. He'll probably be 150ish in the ring.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Adverts on a ppv eh.
> 
> Sky have no shame


Yes.
Quite strange: So you pay every month have adverts? Ok.
But paying for a PPV and still have adverts? Thats bs.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Sink or swim time


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Bet kev is pissed off he's fighting during happy hour


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What's the story with Mitchell mate.How much over was he?
> Mitchell was only ever going to be potentially excellent at SFW.I just think he's winding down now,regardless of what happens here.


He was only allowed to put on 10lbs after the weigh in but put on 12lbs or just under, he may not get the mandatory position if he wins now. I agree he was good at SFW but too small for LW, he still seems to struggle they said he was tight against Burns.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

The hate McDonnell is receiving is unnecessary. Prior to tonight he has fought for traditional, recognised titles (British, Commonwealth, European & IBF), and has defeated some decent opposition - Ceja, Jamoye & Hall spring to mind. He's clearly not a two time world champ, but he's much better then the derisive comments in this thread would suggest.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> He's a dozy looking cunt alright she musnt be the sharpest knife in the drawer either. 2 time world champion my arse, best in the division lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was intrigued about this partying stuff mate.She must be a coke whore or something.
Not as if we can ask "What was it that attracted you to the millionaire boxer Jamie McDonnell?"


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol this guy.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Told you he was shit @Rob :deal


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Bermane Stiverne in the house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Introducing the Mitchell fight as a final eliminator 

Thought it wasn't because he was 2lbs over the IBF check weight????


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

dkos said:


> Hardcore boxing fan Andy Murray is in a bit of trouble at the French Open...


Against? And what's the score?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Come on Kev!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> Told you he was shit @Rob :deal


Was it a mismatch? No!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Filling up now must be at least 40k in there?


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

War Jizzlain.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> He was only allowed to put on 10lbs after the weigh in but put on 12lbs or just under, he may not get the mandatory position if he wins now. I agree he was good at SFW but too small for LW, he still seems to struggle they said he was tight against Burns.


Aw,so it was the check weight he failed?
I thought he missed it yesterday.
Thanks mate.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Stiverne in the house!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Against? And what's the score?


Some German - Kohlschreiber I think.

Just went into the 5th set.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Is Wadi Camacho doing a westside sign!!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone know if they are showing anything else on HBO or just main event?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

What was the Winchester sign all about?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ChaslieDott said:


> He was 1lb and 12oz over the 10lb rehydration limit this morning. He'll probably be 150ish in the ring.


Thanks mate.
150 could see him sluggish IMO.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Against? And what's the score?


2 Sets all against Kohlshreiber.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Was it a mismatch? No!


Pretty much, Mcdonnel maybe might have lost one round, maybe. It wasn't competitive really


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Anyone know if they are showing anything else on HBO or just main event?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Just main event I think!

Anyone know why Kevin Mitchell didnt even have an entrance there, and Joshua did? Wtf?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Maduma looks in great shape this could be a good dust up....


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Another mismatch hey! Some people need to leave boxrec alone!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> What's the story with Mitchell mate.How much over was he?
> Mitchell was only ever going to be potentially excellent at SFW.I just think he's winding down now,regardless of what happens here.


I think he was around 2lb over the rehydration limit, which is a shame after the hard work in making weight in the first place. Disappointing from him.

I like Mitchell but I agree with you, I can't see him really improving in the future, especially if he'll have to go up to 140. He wasn't a big super feather and now look at him. Hopefully we're wrong but I'm not sure about his prospects.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kevin could get iced here.

I keep thinking back to the momentum Mitchell had going,but he fucked it up all at his own hand with the Katsidis build up.
Probably got away with murder before that.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> Was it a mismatch? No!


No,it wasn't a mismatch. The Thai was a tough lad,but Mc Donnell boxed great. Was he the next Pacman? No. But if he had won you would have said I told you so. As it is,I know,you were taking the piss.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Another mismatch hey! Some people need to leave boxrec alone!


Agreed. Youtube>>>>>>>Boxrec.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sky need to steal Paulie's passport and pay the US embassy not to give him a new one.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-0 Maduma looks tasty


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Think Mitchell is getting sparked in this


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone else think the commentary is too low and get sounded out by the crowd chatter


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Mitchell won't see the 4th here I fear


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i just thought my TV was shit.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Can someone PM me a good stream? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mitchell needs to box clever he is a talented boxer when he wants to be but he doesn't have a great chin, getting into slug fests doesn't suit him he should stay behind his jab and try and catch this guy coming on he seems to be throwing quite wide and Mitchell should look to capitalise.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> Agreed. Youtube>>>>>>>Boxrec.


 @Roe called it a 80-20 fight!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Anyone else think the commentary is too low and get sounded out by the crowd chatter


Not really a bad thing with Halling tbf.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

miguel cotto in the front row,lucky bastard.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Anyone else think the commentary is too low and get sounded out by the crowd chatter


 Certainly quieter than the chatter in my living room.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Not really a bad thing with Halling tbf.


True amd paulie is barely getting a word in like i knew would happen


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> I think he was around 2lb over the rehydration limit, which is a shame after the hard work in making weight in the first place. Disappointing from him.
> 
> I like Mitchell but I agree with you, I can't see him really improving in the future, especially if he'll have to go up to 140. He wasn't a big super feather and now look at him. Hopefully we're wrong but I'm not sure about his prospects.


I'm watching this and thinking he's gonna go down to a 3 punch combo after the halfway point.Double jab cross or left hook jab cross.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

CCR said:


> The hate McDonnell is receiving is unnecessary. Prior to tonight he has fought for traditional, recognised titles (British, Commonwealth, European & IBF), and has defeated some decent opposition - Ceja, Jamoye & Hall spring to mind. He's clearly not a two time world champ, but he's much better then the derisive comments in this thread would suggest.


Agreed mate. Ive no doubt he is by no means the best in the world at the weight. I knew nothing about the Thai beforehand,thought he might have been carefully selected. But he was a tough lad,Jamie did really well. Congrats to him,and to the promoter. Good scrap.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Maduma 2:0 up


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Anyone else think the commentary is too low and get sounded out by the crowd chatter


That's not a bad thing when Jim Watt is commentating.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Maduma 2-0 Mitchell needs to pick things up


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Agreed mate. Ive no doubt he is by no means the best in the world at the weight. I knew nothing about the Thai beforehand,thought he might have been carefully selected. But he was a tough lad,Jamie did really well. Congrats to him,and to the promoter. Good scrap.


The Thai was carefully selected. Cant find a much worse opponent for a wba regular belt.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> @Roe called it a 80-20 fight!


Aye that comment made me go and research Maduma a little. I didn't need to see much to see he's a very solid contender..


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

TFG said:


> Can someone PM me a good stream? Would be much appreciated.


Done.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> True amd paulie is barely getting a word in like i knew would happen


Was just thinking that myself. Why pay a guy to come over here that talks well during a fight and only hand him the mike every 2 rounds or so.

Fuds.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Can someone PM me a good stream? Would be much appreciated.


www.skyboxoffice.com

Only kidding mate.:good


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mitchell looking pretty clueless in there I can see him getting tagged with a right hand and stopped he looks very weak....


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Comfortable for Maduma so far, Kev probably 2 up on the actual cards though.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Soon as I type that you can barely shut Paulie up now. FFS.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Mitchell been getting clapped up thus far.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

3-0 to Maduma now for me. Come on Kevin lad, pull your finger out. Too cagey.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

mitchell deffo in the shit.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-0 Maduma dominating this Mitchell will get caught imo


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

george in the house and awaits for team froch to jump him WWE RAW style..


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> The Thai was carefully selected. Cant find a much worse opponent for a wba regular belt.


According to an elite poster,carefully selected by one of the governing bodies. I still think he was tough. As I say its easy to be wise after the event. Who you got for Froch/Groves?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Maduma is better, only 3 rounds and all, I know.....but I can´t see Mitchell turning things around anymore.....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell not looking so mighty at the moment..


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Loads of booing tonight. Fair play to the Newcastle fans for coming down, hell of a journey.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sad watching Mitchell like this.He was great to watch a few years ago.
Smigga gets a lot of well deserved criticism for trying to play along with gangsters but I can't help thinking Kevin tried to keep a foot in both worlds too and has pissed it all away.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Just main event I think!
> 
> Anyone know why Kevin Mitchell didnt even have an entrance there, and Joshua did? Wtf?


Damn =/ Thats weird though because HBO is showing "Boxing" from 4pm to 6:30..Thats too and a half hours...cant be just the main event can it.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Paulie telling it how it is, jim watt shit the fuck up


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope the forum doesnt go down its getting slow for me.Mitchell looks out of his depth here, whats his gameplan?He's just backing around the ring and getting caught really quickly. This Maduma guy is good. Mitchell cant blame anyone here, Hearn done excellent to even get him this fight.

I hope the judges dont rob Maduma if he wins legit.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I see they've gone for another joke sized ring. Seen bigger phone boxes than that ring. 

Wembley looks a bit of a mess aswel seating wise. People just dotted about randomly.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

typical matchroom bringing over a bum in an eliminator for a Brit to bash up!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

so far Mitchell aint doing shit.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Damn =/ Thats weird though because HBO is showing "Boxing" from 4pm to 6:30..Thats too and a half hours...cant be just the main event can it.


Hmm true mate I'm not too sure thought I read it was just the main event 
@Rob might know


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-0 Maduma is ruining his ass Mitchell has pissed away what could have been a great career looks on the way to loosing.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Mitchell is going to have to stop this guy to win.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mitchell is getting stopped this guy looks heavy handed that body shot hurt him, he looks like he is feeling the punches and doesn't want to commit, I think in a few rounds he will realise he needs to KO to win and get very rugged and get tagged.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

If I was Kev's trainer I'd tell him he has two rounds to get going or I'm pulling him out.
He's as well losing with his brains intact than fighting like this.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Maduma looks a bit messy when he tries to pressure Mitchell with a flurry of shots...


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

What's with all these ad's


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

mitchell yet to win a round down 4-0


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> george in the house and awaits for team froch to jump him WWE RAW style..


:lol: That's actually how it looked.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie is excellent on commentary. Great to have him over here and hopefully Sky bring him over any time there isn't a Showtime card on in the future.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fighting scared. Simple as.....

Paulie winning the EVT tonight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell's just shit lads. One of the most overrated British fighters.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I just got 8/11 on a Gaduma stoppage


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

mitchell best round but i still though he lost it 5-0 down


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Mitchell's just shit lads. One of the most overrated British fighters.


I think you maybe right, after the Prescott fight I was convinced he would go on to win a world title but he has been woeful since then aside from the John Murray performance. Perhaps he just really isn't that good, Prescott is nothing special anyway.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Mitchell won the 5th for me.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

5-0 Maduma closer round i guess but still clear for Maduma Mitchell is washed up


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I just got 8/11 on a Gaduma stoppage


And now Kevin starts performing!atsch


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Random question...

Madumu, Legg, the Thai fella.... Do they all get tickets for the main event or do they have to watch from the dressing room?


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Those cunts sat in the stands there... The ring looks like a fucking dot with two ants fighting in it. :lol: Absolutely pointless.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Mitchell wont last 12 here.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Can barely hear the commentary. Being drowned out by the crowd chatting.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Oli said:


> Those cunts sat in the stands there... The ring looks like a fucking dot with two ants fighting in it. :lol: Absolutely pointless.


i know, just ridiculous.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I think you maybe right, after the Prescott fight I was convinced he would go on to win a world title but he has been woeful since then aside from the John Murray performance. Perhaps he just really isn't that good, Prescott is nothing special anyway.


The Prescott fight is the one stand out performance he's had. Even Paul McCloskey had a close fight against Prescott though.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

A well prepared Kevin Mitchell would batter him


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Paulie is excellent on commentary. Great to have him over here and hopefully Sky bring him over any time there isn't a Showtime card on in the future.


I hear you Jack



PityTheFool said:


> Sky need to steal Paulie's passport and pay the US embassy not to give him a new one.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

to be honest think Jim watt commentry is really good tonight the back and forst with PAulie is really good just need to gett rid of hailling


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mabuba with a clean one.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I have Maduma winning all rounds so far


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

jonnyclash1 said:


> A well prepared Kevin Mitchell would batter him


:happy


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

6-0 Maduma


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

5-1 Madamu gave Mitchell the 6th because he threw more


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> And now Kevin starts performing!atsch


You are safe, Mitchell is not winning this fight.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mitchell getting pasted here, seriously. 6-0 for me.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell taking these shots well, TBF. 

Outgunned at the moment though, although he is getting himself back into it a bit more (marginally).


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Every time someone takes a clean punch they're wobbled, according to Nick Halling.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mitchell still closes his eyes when he throws a punch!


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

that speed of maduma giving kev kittens.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> And now Kevin starts performing!atsch


Ahh, i think it's a good bet, no worries :good


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

That scorecard is a shocker


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

It's too cold for Kev to perform, he's used to hot arenas.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl 58-56


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

So yeah.. my fridge is broken and... errrmm.....can anyone recommend a good... fridge?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

No way did Mitchell win that 6th what was Watt watching Maduma landed everything meaningful


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Halling is all over kevins nuts, almost as much as he was on Groves in the first fight.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sparky said:


> to be honest think Jim watt commentry is really good tonight the back and forst with PAulie is really good just need to gett rid of hailling


His thoughts on Joshua vs Legg were appaling.

I paraphrase but it went something along the lines of this - "Good test against Legg with him asking a few questions of Joshua". WTF??


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Paulie telling it how it is, jim watt shit the fuck up


Yep. World champion with about 5 defences. Been commentating for about 25 years. Knows fuck all about boxing.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me if judges had it 58-56


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder if they mute Paulie because he's never this quiet on Showtime or in general :lol:..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

6-1 Maduma Watt will have it 4-3 which is laughable.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

much better from kev.

needed that big style.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> And now Kevin starts performing!atsch


I whacked it on at 5/4. Fucking Mitchell


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

It was a better round but is it just me or did Watt and Halling exaggerate a tad?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Maduma gassed ??


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

You can tell Paulie think Mitchell is dog shit but is trying to be diplomatic and not slag him off too badly but it's a struggle for him....


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

5-2 Maduma


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Yep. World champion with about 5 defences. Been commentating for about 25 years.
> 
> Knows fuck all about boxing.


SKY/Matchroom puppet.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Yep. World champion with about 5 defences. Been commentating for about 25 years. Knows fuck all about boxing.


I never said he knew fuck all, what he said about countering the counter puncher, malignaggi said about 3 rounds before


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> It was a better round but is it just me or did Watt and Halling exaggerate a tad?


Fair to say they did, Halling is awful, he does this every fight,Exaggerates everything in a bias nature. I wish he fucked off.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

arumm punches


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Arummmmm punches


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

“arum punches"


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Yep. World champion with about 5 defences. Been commentating for about 25 years. Knows fuck all about boxing.


Being a decent boxer doesn't translate into being a decent or even fair commentator.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Vazquez would eat both these guys alive


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Halling on Mitchells dick, hes not even landing. Wtf are they on about.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> I whacked it on at 5/4. Fucking Mitchell


Fuck him and his funny speech impediment!:ibutt


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Maduma needs to up the workrate, any chance the judges get they will give Mitchell rounds.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Deafening crowd noise from the "80000"


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I bet Watt has Kevin 5-3 up.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This could be a great turnaround by Mitchell. I got him at 2/1.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Vazquez would eat both these guys alive


*Vazquez would box his way to an extremely boring, one sided decision against these guys.

(corrected)


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

maduma blowing thru his arse all of a sudden. :yep


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

6:2 for Maduma but Mitchell is getting better now. Maduma looking sloppy.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> You are safe, Mitchell is not winning this fight.





Them Bones said:


> Ahh, i think it's a good bet, no worries :good


Don't know if he gets stopped though:verysad


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow what a terrible set up..the gap!


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Madumu has been paid off


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PHONK said:


> arumm punches





Macho_Grande said:


> Arummmmm punches





LJGS said:


> "arum punches"


Oi! I speak like that too!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> wow what a terrible set up..the gap!


It'll be there to stop people in the cheap seats jumping the barrier and getting into the floor seating.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Maduma was loading up with all his punches so much in the first few rounds I think he has tired a bit but he's still landing decent right hands on Mitchell who is hardly landing anything bar a few jabs, can't believe how poor Mitchell looks just slow and lethargic.


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> So yeah.. my fridge is broken and... errrmm.....can anyone recommend a good... fridge?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yeah Im having similar trouble... Any PM's to helpful site would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> wow what a terrible set up..the gap!


Whats the story with the seating why is there a massive massive gap between the seating and stands


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking 3 minute rounds! :twisted


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

7:2 for Maduma


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I have it 6-3 Maduma, 7-2 is possible but i still smell a robbery incoming. watt has it 5-4 Maduma.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Don't know if he gets stopped though:verysad


He's REALLY picking it up again this round, pretty dominant round for Maduma!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Maduma's best round, which was surprising after the past couple.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

7-2 Maduma clear 9th for him


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

6-3 Maduma.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

That left too the body hurt Mitchell


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Man Paulie is so superior to the shit we're used to from the sky commentary team. Someone needs to take him hostage for us.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Theres no way Mitchell won 4 rounds IMO.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Maduma was loading up with all his punches so much in the first few rounds I think he has tired a bit but he's still landing decent right hands on Mitchell who is hardly landing anything bar a few jabs, can't believe how poor Mitchell looks just slow and lethargic.


It reminds me of everyone getting carried away when Morales came back against Maidana.
Brilliant after the layoff but an absolute shadow of the fighter he was.Mitchell used to be exciting as fuck.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Halling impartial as ever in the 10th


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Watts not fucking real only having Mitchell one point behind?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Good job Maduma doesn't hit like McDonnell or Mitchell would be KTFO now.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Watt scoring the fight excellently as usual.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Did Mitchell point to his jaw then to his corner?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Watt has Maduma 1 round up lol


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Think Mitchell is motioning about his jaw. May want out....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell may retire on stool lads...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Typical Watt and Halling really pair of biased bellends. Just call the fucking action honestly.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

7-3, but does anybody else also fear a robbery incoming?.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

We're in for a good last two rounds.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

7-3 Maduma.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

looking grim for kev.

thought maduma was looking dodge a couple of rds back.

not now he ain't.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

no way mitchell can win this disgrace if its even close.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

If Maduma had more torque on the inside he'd have got Kev out there weeks ago.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mitchell needs a stoppage now for me.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

8-2 Maduma this isn't a close fight Sky can fuck off with their bias Mitchell is way behind


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I've never understood the hate for Watt he is the voice of British boxing to me, like John Motson for boxing. Halling is fucking garbage but Watt is a pretty knowledgeable guy he rattles out the same cliches but I like his style, when he gets animated during a fight and starts shrieking you always know you're watching Sky! 

Paulie is good at calling a fight but he has probably never seen McDonnell or Mitchell even fight before.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Jim Watt scoring the fight excellently as usual.


Bama styleee


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Think Mitchell is motioning about his jaw. May want out....


Yup, i think so too.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

The rounds have'nt been close it isn't close Watt you biased old cunt hate this bollix Mudama dominates and they say he barley nicks the round.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Halling setting the narrative of the robbery already. Ladies and gentleman this split decision has been brought to you by Sky Sports and Matchfix promotions.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Is the main event next? Just woke up.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

oooooh


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow hahahahah brilliant!!


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

If somehow Mitchell comes through this I doubt Eddie Hearn will be pleading with the IBF to make it a mandatory


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Fuck Mitchell might do him!!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

WTF just happened to Maduma? LOL


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Go on, Mitchell!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Wheres howard foster!!!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Maduma fucked...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Wow! Maduma was a bum afterall.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wtf happened..

lmao @ the stoppage..hahahahaha ..what can you say???


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

God F'ing Damn lol


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice finish!!!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuckin hell


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

shenmue said:


> 7-3, but does anybody else also fear a robbery incoming?.


There you go.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

British stoppage. You can tell Paulie thinks Mitchell, Halling, Watt and that typical British stoppage was a fucking joke.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Fucking bullshit stoppage.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The curse of changing my pick in the prediction league strikes again....

NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Get out of jail from Mitchell, Maduma should have been allowed to carry on he had 4 seconds til the last round well up on the cards too.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

slightly iffy stoppage there. 

Not a robbery by any means but with a couple of seconds left he could have let it go.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell showed a lot of bottle to win that. He could of let that run to a defeat. Credit to him :clap:.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Maduma had recovered....but had been getting battered. Good stoppage? Fuck knows.

What a good comeback from Mitchell though. Delighted for him.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahahaha what a bullshit stoppage.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> How's the new pacquiao?





Pork N Chili said:


> WTF just happened to Maduma? LOL


The Ghost of Howard Foster!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

shit stoppage at least give MAduma the chance to get to the stool


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great finish Maduma gassed quick their Mitchell just saved his career their


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

What's wrong with these dickhead British referee's...?

Good turn around from Kevin Mitchell, but why on earth did that referee give a standing 8 count..? Mitchell could of ended that earlier in the round.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh fuck that.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I've never understood the hate for Watt he is the voice of British boxing to me, like John Motson for boxing. Halling is fucking garbage but Watt is a pretty knowledgeable guy he rattles out the same cliches but I like his style, when he gets animated during a fight and starts shrieking you always know you're watching Sky!
> 
> Paulie is good at calling a fight but he has probably never seen McDonnell or Mitchell even fight before.


Those of us who grew up on him and old Reg tend to go easier on him.He also used to fight in the Kelvin Hall,which was on the street I grew up in.

But he's a Rangers supporting bastard!

Bad stoppage
There goes my £25.That's £35 for the night.Even if Carl wins it's not going to be a great night.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> There you go.


He should have been able to come out for the 12 round.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopefully that's the only British stoppage of the night.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

id of let that continue but would nt be surprised if Maduma went down again in the 12th


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

just all went away from maduma.

all of a sudden.

nice one kev. :happy


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

like how sky team thinks the stoppage was good. so biased


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Get out of jail from Mitchell, Maduma should have been allowed to carry on he had 4 seconds til the last round well up on the cards too.


I thought there was probably more reason to stop the fight earlier but whilst I think Maduma was ok to go on, his condition was very poor at that point and I think he'd gone. I don't think it's a bad decision, just unfortunately timed.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Kevin Mitchell back on his to being well prepared and fully focused


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Mitchell needs a stoppage now for me.


:eddie


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice brit stoppages.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Eh, I have a feeling that Mitchell would have finished him in the 12th or won on the cards from the knock downs...


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

British stoppage maduma was robbed he was ahead


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stoppage was crap actually let him go back to the stool, Mitchell well get beaten by Vazquez should they fight good finish from him but he isn't world level


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Maduma had recovered....but had been getting battered. Good stoppage? Fuck knows.
> 
> What a good comeback from Mitchell though. Delighted for him.


Yeah! I'm sure it's just Kevin you're delighted for! :lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

That looked dodgey to me, Maduma was barely hit unless I missed something???

I dont blame the referee but wtf


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

The butures fright the butures Chunky!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Fuck off Halling!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

kevin saved his ass big time!! but what the hell happened to the saffa?


----------



## wgain (Jul 6, 2012)

I didnt think Kev was going to win there!

Great turn around had fair play on the stoppage.

I do hope he wins a title, i like Kev


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Fuck him and his funny speech impediment!:ibutt


Bastard


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

NSFW said:


> :eddie


:rofl 
Magnificent!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope Maduma comes again. Sportsman there with Mitchell and his kids. 

Mitchell wasn't great but he beat a good fighter tonight. But worrying display...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Nick Halling what an utter utter cunt awful commentator.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking at the replay from a different angle, maduma did still looked fucked after getting up.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

They do no that Mitchell is not the mando right, that wasn't a final eliminator.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> I thought there was probably more reason to stop the fight earlier but whilst I think Maduma was ok to go on, his condition was very poor at that point and I think he'd gone. I don't think it's a bad decision, just unfortunately timed.


The ref has to give him a chance there. He was tired but his eyes were clear. Really bad stoppage.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

dkos said:


> The curse of changing my pick in the prediction league strikes again....
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!


Oh, i'm so with you. This is the 5th or 6th time i've changed a prediction, and every SINGLE time i've got it wrong :verysad


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Just got a hunch Mitchells kids are never naughty at school


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Can'e see how that stoppage can be defended he was down but up straight away and bouncing on his toes with only a few seconds left in the round and was well up on the cards. Could have had a minutes sit down and got on his bike and be fighting for a world title, the ref seemed keen to wave it off.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking Halling acting like that was a good stoppage. Paulie is gunna leave England thinking we are all a fucking joke.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I have no idea what mitchell just said. Crowd bubbling up nicely here.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

How many Groves fans will be supporting Mitchell there?

Just wonder how they view the stoppage.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Stoppage was crap actually let him go back to the stool, Mitchell well get beaten by Vazquez should they fight good finish from him but he isn't world level


yeah only a few seconds left in the round and maduma could have gotten a minute rest. the stoppage was awful plain and simple. but you se stuff like that on almost every british show.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Mig-well Vas-quwez?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Can'e see how that stoppage can be defended he was down but up straight away and bouncing on his toes with only a few seconds left in the round and was well up on the cards. Could have had a minutes sit down and got on his bike and be fighting for a world title, the ref seemed keen to wave it off.


He was bouncing on his fucking toes!:yikes


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

That was disgraceful. Phil Edwards knew Mitchell was in trouble on the cards.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Wouldn't be a match room card without a honking stoppage.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well was that an eliminator or not then ?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Why do British refs stopped fights so early! Paulie clearly trying to be diplomatic but you can tell he's thinking what a bullshit stoppage. Hope to christ Froch vs Groves doesn't end like that a riot would ensue.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He should have been able to come out for the 12 round.


Agreed.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Can'e see how that stoppage can be defended he was down but up straight away and bouncing on his toes with only a few seconds left in the round and was well up on the cards. Could have had a minutes sit down and got on his bike and be fighting for a world title, the ref seemed keen to wave it off.


There needs to be a total blanket ban on all British refs in ALL significant fights. They are a total laughing stock and a disgrace. They ruin fights each and every fucking time.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah! I'm sure it's just Kevin you're delighted for! :lol:


:lol:

Unlucky on your bet, mate. Lets hope it's the only dubious stoppage of the night...actually, if Groves is well ahead and gets treated badly again, I can't lie, I'll be over the moon :lol:

Good turnaround by Mitchell. Half way through the fight I was thinking it was another big occasion where he has bottled it but he showed heart, regardless of the decision by the referee.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

I would of had it 104-104 going in to the final round.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Get a translator for Mitchell.

David Haye, prick.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The ref had to ref that given moment. Mitchell could of got across and landed another big punch before the bell and seriously hurt the kid. No issues with the stoppage IMO.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

He didn't help himself when he stumbled in the corner at the 8 count.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

the early stoppage is a direct result of benn vs mclellan....ever ref is shit scared of a boxer getting seriously hurt


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Be nice if they made Mitchell v Marsilli final eliminator


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what did haye say?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

No way Mitchell beats Vasquez, got absolutely outboxed there for 10 rounds. Maduma looked more exhausted than anything.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

It was the stumble at 7 which stopped that fight


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fucking Haye another Sky puppet the round was virtually over so he would have had the minute to recover. Mitchell well get dominated by Vazquez


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Looking at the replay from a different angle, maduma did still looked fucked after getting up.


Yeah, I just saw that for the first time and that made the think the referee got it right. The angle behind Maduma made him seem fine on his legs but he clearly wasn't. Good stoppage, I think, though I feel for Maduma who boxed well.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

if he hadnt stumbled on 7-8 he may have been able to carry on...he didnt help himself


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kevin should be able to buy a good grow with his purse from this.:rasta


Hearing McCrory saying Mitchell could beat Vasquez makes me feel good about his prediction for Groves to stop Carl inside 6.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought the stoppage was fine, TBH. 

I was hoping for Maduma to survive, but he was all over the place for at least a half of the round.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bungle said:


> He didn't help himself when he stumbled in the corner at the 8 count.


I saw that on the replay, gave the ref a reason to stop it.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Stephen Ormond would batter Mitchell. For me, Ormond is a diamond in the rough.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Oli said:


> There needs to be a total blanket ban on all British refs in ALL significant fights. They are a total laughing stock and a disgrace. They ruin fights each and every fucking time.


It just seemed like the ref was desperate to get in there and call it off, as soon as he staggered Mitchell just started throwing a load of shots, most of which weren't even landing but he was staring over at the referee like "Are you going to stop it now?" as if he wanted a hand. Then he gets up and looks at the ref saying he is fine and bouncing up and down like he's ready to continue and it's waved off! They're messing around with peoples lives that guy could have gone on to win a title and make his fortune for all we know.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Amazing how you don't see anything of Haye for months and then as soon as there's a sniff of Sky Box Office he's there like a rat up a drainpipe.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Arran said:


> if he hadnt stumbled on 7-8 he may have been able to carry on...he didnt help himself


Yeah, this. Maduma's legs had gone and he'd been battered for most of the round. Had his legs not gone at 7, he should have been allowed to continue, but that showed he wasn't fit to carry on. It wasn't just fatigue causing that either.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> :lol:
> 
> Unlucky on your bet, mate. Lets hope it's the only dubious stoppage of the night..*.actually, if Groves is well ahead and gets treated badly again, I can't lie, I'll be over the moon* :lol:
> 
> Good turnaround by Mitchell. Half way through the fight I was thinking it was another big occasion where he has bottled it but he showed heart, regardless of the decision by the referee.


:rofl
How cool would that be?


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Rob said:


> I would of had it 104-104 going in to the final round.


Me too


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with Oli British referee's need to be banned or retrained...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Disgraceful stoppage.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Why do British refs stopped fights so early! Paulie clearly trying to be diplomatic but you can tell he's thinking what a bullshit stoppage. Hope to christ Froch vs Groves doesn't end like that a riot would ensue.


They stop fights like this when it favors the homefighter.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

...joe cortez needs to be bamned long before any british ref


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Not the worst stoppage but after maduma stumbled it looked as if he had recovered his composure. Only a few moments of the round left as well. Kinda funny because I was surprised the ref didn't jump in sooner.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

OK maybe his legs were a bit wobbly and he was slightly hurt but he is on his feet he had 3/4 seconds to get through until the break and it's a world title shot eliminator, he should have been given a chance to get through the last round Mitchell didn't have time to even follow up in that round.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what happened to ring walks? not enough cameras?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

not true...plenty times its been the other way round...all comes down to benn v gerald...if that hadnt happened refs wouldnt be sk shit scared of injury to a boxer


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Chunky repping Arsenal. What a G.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

..


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

come on chunks.

massive fight for him.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

It's not Eddie Hearn's Matchroom Sport. It is Barry's.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Sky are putting the fights out really fast. Would like to see the ringwalks, at least for the chief support bout.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tbh some refs wouldn't of ruled the stumble into the ropes as a KD and Mitchell was very close to closing the show there and then so for me it was inevitable. 

No ringwalks......

WAR CHUNKY
WAR FROCH!!!!


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

another snnozefest from degale no doubt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

khan a traitor!! hahaha


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Where are the ring walks. Surely a huge event like this deserves ring walks. 

Very poor.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Why can't Buffer do this fight as well, seriously why does he only do one fight?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Khan!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck are there no ringwalks? Joshua gets a ringwalk in an empty stadium but none for the chief support, what a joke.

And why is Buffer not earning his cheque? How much cash is getting tonight and we still have that wanker McDonald MCing the undercard.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair play, no delays between the fights. Just straight to them.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Poor coverage this from Sky...

Poor punditry aswell...


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

khan what? I missed it?


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

What time does the sturm fight start?


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's Ian Darke...?

This punditry is poor

Very limited coverage from Sky, i would of liked to have seen James Degale's ringwalk!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

This wasn't organised properly at all, the lighting, no ringwalks, etc


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

What did I miss ? What's khan done ?


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Come on Chunky!


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

War Gonzales. Though he was hurt with literally the first punch thrown.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

No ringwalks production has been a letdown


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

war chunky!!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Khan is in Gonzales corner :lol:


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Where are the ring walks. Surely a huge event like this deserves ring walks.
> 
> Very poor.


We do not have time for ring walks and McDonald going off on one .


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Ring walks may have been canned because of time constraints. 

Isn't part of the licensing that Wembley has to be emptied by 11?


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I just don't think the atmosphere in a stadium is the same as a 20,000 indoor concentrated arena.....

I am glad i am not at the fight in the stands somewhere...

I have the best seat in the house in my house!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Why the fuck are there no ringwalks? Joshua gets a ringwalk in an empty stadium but none for the chief support, what a joke.
> 
> And why is Buffer not earning his cheque? How much cash is getting tonight and we still have that wanker McDonald MCing the undercard.


He stopped doing the whole bill only does main events these days.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Degale 10 -9


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Khan in Gonzales corner pre fight? Wtf? Brits and Olympians together, no Amir??


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

DFTaylor be pissed De Gale is looking classy, he would fuck Froch up.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Ring walks may have been canned because of time constraints.
> 
> Isn't part of the licensing that Wembley has to be emptied by 11?


Im sure they could just pay the small fine they would get for running over to show ring walks. If they cut the adverts they'd have time too


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Chunks a G.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-0 Degale looking good in the first round


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

No in between round coverage? Kinda breaks the tension. Nonetheless good start from Degale.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> He stopped doing the whole bill only does main events these days.


Bit pathetic that isnt it I mean he doesnt have to do much!

I'm more annoyed at the shitty production, no ringwalks for the past two fights is a joke. I wonder did they play music in the stadium or skip it altogether


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> I just don't think the atmosphere in a stadium is the same as a 20,000 indoor concentrated arena.....
> 
> I am glad i am not at the fight in the stands somewhere...
> 
> I have the best seat in the house in my house!


very true that. It's almost too big to have a great atmosphere, it's the same for concerts etc too


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Chunky looking all business so far I'm impressed and he looks big too! 

Gonzalez is disappointing though thought he would bring a bit more to the table than he has shown as yet.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good first round from DeGale. If he could fight like that for 12 rounds, he'd be excellent but he's already dipped. What is up with him?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

My boy degale showing the haters hes legit


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Close 2nd round.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

19 -19


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Gordon Ramsey ringside ready for a kick off....

Ramsey will be first in there if there is any controversy tonight...

:lol:

#riots


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Poor coverage this from Sky...
> 
> Poor punditry aswell...





Primadonna Kool said:


> Where's Ian Darke...?
> 
> This punditry is poor
> 
> Very limited coverage from Sky, i would of liked to have seen James Degale's ringwalk!





tezel8764 said:


> This wasn't organised properly at all, the lighting, no ringwalks, etc





The Celtic Warrior said:


> No ringwalks production has been a letdown


Agreed, were paying a decent wedge for this and the production so far has been embarrassing. That cunt Halling is doing my head in. A ringwalk would have took less than 2 minutes so it cant be time constraints.

Maybe Groves has it in his contract De Gale gets no ringwalk lol


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

An advert after every round is a pisstake. 

Was hoping to hear some whispering from Virgil Hunter.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-1 The atmosphere isn't amazing for the chief support you'd imagine the vast majority would be their by now. Hope it picks up.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I will wait till the fight but the O2 for Froch Kessler II was incredible. So far it's a typical outdoor atmosphere...


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

mountainrobo said:


> very true that. It's almost too big to have a great atmosphere, it's the same for concerts etc too


 @dftaylor you went to see Springsteen there. How was the atmosphere?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> An advert after every round is a pisstake.
> 
> Was hoping to hear some whispering from Virgil Hunter.


making that revenue back.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Chunks like fighting poetry out here...


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Chunky throwing some nice combos that uppercut was a nice shot, definitely has the edge in hand speed and Gonzalez seems to put his head down and throw shots without really looking.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Easy on the shoulder roll though James.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Impressive 3rd from DeGale.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Agreed, were paying a decent wedge for this and the production so far has been embarrassing. That cunt Halling is doing my head in. A ringwalk would have took less than 2 minutes so it cant be time constraints.
> 
> Maybe Groves has it in his contract De Gale gets no ringwalk lol


I would of preferred Ian Darke and Barry Mcguigan.

They could of had better in studio guest aswell, Audley Harrison vs David Haye was a better production than this...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

rooooooooney!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

29 -28 Degale


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-1 Degale Haha Rooney getting booed


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

3-0 DeGale


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good first, poor second, good third...

DeGale needs to work on producing this high level of boxing for 36 minutes of a fight. He takes far too much time off and gives away rounds for no reason.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

HBO is really about to shove a replay of Nonito down my throat right now.....fuck you Bob.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

FAT CUNT!!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooney looking like a Queen


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> I would of preferred Ian Darke and Barry Mcguigan.


Don't think Bazza Mac will be invited back on to Sky for commentary anytime soon!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Chunks!! Leave it blud, leave it!!.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

at this rate degale might break gonzalez down and stop him late


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

what the fuck does Rooney going to know about boxing i doubt he can tie his shoes without help


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Where are the ring walks. Surely a huge event like this deserves ring walks.
> 
> Very poor.


:deal Not good enough really from Sky. It's a PPV for fucks sake and they can't give us ring walks? Shocking.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

People booed Rooney ? Why ?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Vic said:


> People booed Rooney ? Why ?


booing is the thing of the day..


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Degale looks like he's ready to go to war he's not giving much ground it's good to see him fight at a proper pace, still going back to the ropes and corners too often though.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Not again British referees Jesus fucking Christ!!!! :fire.

That said, Degale looked superb.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Awesome!! Chunky looking good.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great explosiveness from DeGale


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

big up chunky!! he fucking boy up.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Wooooooo hoooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Great knockdown.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

EXPLOSIVE FROM GROVES....DeGale.. excuse me.

NICK HALLING FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

nice combo by chunky


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Thought the cheer was 'ROOOOONEY'?


Nice knockdown.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Kevin Mitchell trending worldwide LOL


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Still cant get over that I have to watch this Donaire replay....who the fuck decided that Nonito is a big draw on HBO at 4pm on a Saturday afternoon....just show the fucking co feature. Im losing my shit over this.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Huh?!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Terrible stoppage!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Even Watt is complaining about that one.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Degale!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

This is embarassing!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

another shit stoppage


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

now that was fucking embarrassing...fucking joke


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

once again a british stoppage


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

What the fuck is wrong with these referees, seriously ? WTF, man.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Two in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One more british stoppage and history will have been made!!!


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Now that was a shit stoppage!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Gordon Ramsey ringside ready for a kick off....
> 
> Ramsey will be first in there if there is any controversy tonight...
> 
> ...


You remember the reformed criminal from up here who Ramsay trained before he went mad on coke and fell off a high scaffolding?

Let's just say I hope he hit every ledger on the way down.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ridiculous stoppage........

But Chunky looked sublime..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Terrible stoppage. For fucks sake.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

emmmm naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

FFS. AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Ahhh ffs


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

come on man, that was too fucking early to stop that! even jim was hating that but james was on his way to victory!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Degale is gonna go back to being a cunt again. Another poor stoppage.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

awful stoppage.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

ops


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

The fuck would anyone at a world level want to come to this country and fight if that's what they're up against?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Chuuuuunnnnnnnkkkkkkkkyyyyy!!!!!! Ma Boi!!!!!!


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Lmfao @Oli was right. Just ban these British refs


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Second terrible stoppage of the night.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

What a fucking joke this is just awful, I am signing up to the ban British referees for all boxing matches group immediately.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

UK land of the shit stoppages.:lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

OMFG JOKEEEEEEEEEEEE another fucking joke stoppage fuck British refs the worst in the world, fix Eddie didn't want anything messing up Dgale vs the winner Terrible shit


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

stopped too early,
but de gale did well


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh fuck me. Another shit stoppage. Doesn't bode well.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Matchroom is a disgrace.
Fact.
Even the HEarn nuthuggers have to admit it.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Cunt off.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This is ridiculous, fucking ridiculous


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

*shakeshead


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus Christ!
We're going to make German officiating the template for boxing.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

This is embarrassing. It's not James fault he was looking good in there


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Pathetic. Officiating in this country is the worst in the world. Degale looked quality though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

PHONK said:


> The fuck would anyone at a world level want to come to this country and fight if that's what they're up against?


only the people who dont have a diffirent chance.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

That was a bad one. I think they are trying to build up credit so they can allow Froch Groves to go longer.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck the haters!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wtf is wrong with our fucking refs, this is ruining the entire show.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel bad for the Brits, you guys are great fans but you really just cant defend this shit.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't take this anymore!

These referee's are ruining the climaxes to fights, something needs to be done about these British Referee's! 

The whole event is potentially being ruined by them, this is a violent sport and the natural conclusion needs to be allowed to HAPPEN!

I am really really annoyed!

I am really disappointed by the professionalism of the referee's tonight! Eddie Hearn needs to be held accountable aswell!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Why would anyone travel over to the UK you'll get stopped as soon as someone lands on you! a complete joke Degale was looking good and all gutted that didn't carr yon Fuck refs


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Jim Watt v Kevin Mitchell

Who wins?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Paulie knows what time it is.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Shut up Nick you fucking scumbag


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Awful stoppage:-(

Takes the shine off what was looking like an excellent DeGale performance.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

When Groves insisted on foreign officials for the rematch Eddie said British refs are world class :rofl


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Fucking matchroom cards, hey why won't Ward come to the UK, seriously fucking embarrassing


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bad stoppage but I think Gonzalez was likely finished. He was going to get stopped at least by the next round at the latest.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Fuck me. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Three consecutive punches missed by DeGale and the fight is stopped.

fucking hell


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

That was a pathetic stoppage!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

To be fair to him, DeGale was very good tonight. That's the sort of performance I wanted to see from him.

Awful stoppage though, undoubtedly.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

that gets worse the more I see it


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

paulie malignaggi made a good point if that was degale a british fighter would the fight be stopped in front of 80 thousand fans,
watt and halling didnt say sh*t lol


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

This is all pointing to Froch-Groves III
Although George has made it clear that Carl would need to win again for that to happen.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This is disgraceful tbh, embarrasses British Boxing.

Now for all you fucks who abused Groves for demanding no British officials! Worst referees in the world bar none.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Matchroom must have the highest number of bad stoppages and bad score cards in high profile fights of any promoter in the last 18 months.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the ref was a bit too early and should have waited for another unanswered hits..


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

It really is becoming embarrassing.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lads start a petition ban British refs for all major fights two fights ruined by terrible referring embarrassing in front of so many casuals


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

what a joke. truly awful. This happens all the time on Hearn shows. Maduma deserved another chance and this one was even much worse.


But DeGale looked good anyway.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yet more Brit stoppages. Fucking embarrassing this.

Well done to DeGale though, looked great.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Judging by the reffing going on tonight.....Groves is getting stopped


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> What a fucking joke this is just awful, I am signing up to the ban British referees for all boxing matches group immediately.


Ban them all.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

"no position to continue" - stood up with hands up


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

DeGale was excellent and the ref robbed him of a legitimate stoppage.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Matchroom are corrupt fuck Hearn how many times has stuff like this happened on his shows fix was in tonight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

was spencer fearon having a back n forth with someone?


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

He was getting stopped anyway. He only went on because he was given about 20 seconds after the first knockdown to recover, if he got given the correct 10 he was finished


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> paulie malignaggi made a good point if that was degale a british fighter would the fight be stopped in front of 80 thousand fans,
> watt and halling didnt say sh*t lol


Of course not.
Hearn uses these stoppages. Anyone who says Hearn doesnt use these early stoppages is lying. No way these refs would stop the homefighter like this.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Matchroom fixes.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Who's reffing the main event?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

My mate on the phone is fucking pissed off saying "It Stinks" he ordered last minute


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

At least it won me £100.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> bad stoppage but I think Gonzalez was likely finished. He was going to get stopped at least by the next round at the latest.


You're probably right but there have been instances in boxing in which fighters have been hurt FAR worse and gone on to win by KO in the same round, the referee isn't there to evaluate what might happens in the next round he is there to ref the fight as it stands. I have no doubt Degale would have won but he wasn't given the opportunity to impress people because of that terrible stoppage.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Degale would have gone on to stop him soon enough, but how can a professional think that is the correct time to stop the fight


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Fuck me. Please tell me they aren't going for a hat trick of bad stoppages.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PHONK said:


> The fuck would anyone at a world level want to come to this country and fight if that's what they're up against?


:deal


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Think we should all get half the cash back we paid


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't really mind had 50 quid on Degale stoppage happy enough


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

I think it's highly likely that Gonzales would have got knocked out but for fuck sake give the fighters a): a chance to actually see if they could finish the fight/round. b): a chance to see if they can conclusively finish the fight. 

'Because James Degale got the job done quickly' Fuck off you cunt. The ref finished that before he had the chance to finish it. 

Seriously I don't understand why but over the last few years the standard of our officiating has dropped to a truly disgraceful level. We are the new Germany.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is so embarrassing how many bad stoppages before someone does something, the BBBOC are a disgrace they backed Foster over the last fight no doubt they will say that was a fair stoppage, British boxing is becoming a joke.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Degale gonna beat Groves again.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> DeGale was excellent and the ref robbed him of a legitimate stoppage.


Yes. Looked good.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> This is disgraceful tbh, embarrasses British Boxing.
> 
> Now for all you fucks who abused Groves for demanding no British officials! Worst referees in the world bar none.


That would be all good if he wasn't British mate.An all British fight in a big British stadium licenced by the BBBoC makes it one of those things you should really have to accept.
Maybe why he's going to Sauerland though.No denying the refs are shit.
Apart from the great Lord Sir Howard Foster.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

1 word - 'loyalty and trust'. Jim:rofl


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Matchroom must have the highest number of bad stoppages and bad score cards in high profile fights of any promoter in the last 18 months.


It needs looking into. There needs to be an investigation. This is an absolute fucking disgrace. It's embarrassing. Utterly utterly embarrassing. Fight by fight they are destroying boxing in this country.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Had to laugh at Hunter's comments leading up to this fight. He seems to twist things in his mind..

His boy took a beating there tonight..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Fuck me. Please tell me they aren't going for a hat trick of bad stoppages.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


dont think it will happen. the ref in the main event isnt british. and he wont be looking to give the home fighter advantages.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Degale gonna beat Groves again.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^ hahahahahaha


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

One word. Loyalty...and respect. What about hustle Jim?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The one night British boxing is mainstream and our refs continue to fuck up.

Look at Eddie's face light up when he realises all the money he's going to make with DeGale in the mix as well :lol:


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Feel a bit sorry for DeGale... He's had the chance to score a spectacular KO & send out a real message.

Disgraceful stoppage


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Stoppage's galore tonight..


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

de gale looked a lot stronger with his punches,
maybe the injuries really did have an effect on his power


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

After tonight i don't blame Ward at all for not fighting in the UK he'd get stopped as soon as he got landed on


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

DeGale being disrespectful to others who have invested time and money in him.

Although I wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

If there is another British stoppage in the main event I seriously give up with British Boxing. Absolutely pathetic so far this, and the only reason this show is even happening is because of another British stoppage by Howard Foster.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Listen at these cunts.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> de gale looked a lot stronger with his punches,
> maybe the injuries really did have an effect on his power


I thinks it more fighting on small shows against low opposition. if you arent happy its hard to performe.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Listen to them trying to defend that stoppage it's a disgrace Fuck Sky sports and Matchroom i hope to god Groves wins and fucks Eddie right off


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

BRUNO!!! And his deep ass voice!


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

Im sure Robert Smith sees nothing wrong at all with the refs performances tonight.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

El Greeno said:


> 1 word - 'loyalty and trust'. Jim:rofl


Missed that lol.

Haye here to make McCrory and friends look good.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

david haye - should have stopped it as he was having zero success.....should have stopped your fight with wlad in round one thwn


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@Laughing Bruno


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

We sure this is a sell out?? There's loads of upper tier seats empty!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The director should stop cutting to wide shots of the stadium.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> After tonight i don't blame Ward at all for not fighting in the UK he'd get stopped as soon as he got landed on


Thats what many people say.
Why should Ward risk a fight in the UK? He schooled Froch. If Froch wants a rematch he can come to the US.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Hahahaha Carl Frocherty.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Carl Fogarty :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the touts failed with the top tier tickets..


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Carl Forgerty? Bit late for a career change


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Carl Forgatty lol!


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

hahaha god bless Bruno


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmaaaooo @ carl fogarty..


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I don't think there's 80k, still a good crowd though.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Wonder what Bruno's sex noises are like?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

what for...ward brings no fans or money


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

did bruno just say Carl Fogarty ???


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

What an opportunity for Yafai and the kid from Freshers Fair!


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Feel a bit sorry for Degale he was 10 seconds from capping off spectacular performance. British refs are awful


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

thechosen1 said:


> did bruno just say Carl Fogarty ???


I thought he said Frocherty.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Seriously if another premature stoppage happens in the main event after the 2 premature stoppages we've seen on this card and the bullshit ending of the Vetyeka vs Donaire fight I think I will actually explode.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

good looking for these guys fighting just before the main event.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

the seating is 80k....they have people on the pitch so it wont fill it all.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> Thats what many people say.
> Why should Ward risk a fight in the UK? He schooled Froch. If Froch wants a rematch he can come to the US.


i usually say go were the money is and Ward needs to go fight elsewhere but you couldn't blame him not coming to the UK i'd say Virgil is going back telling him not to go near the UK he'd be stopped the first time he gets hit. Funny how British fighters don't get stopped early or it's always the Matchroom fighter Fuck Sky and Hearn corrupt as hell.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I thinks it more fighting on small shows against low opposition. if you arent happy its hard to performe.


true say


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's hoping Carl Froggaty wins both the fight and the superbike championship this year.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I am really quite disgusted that after the controversy of the first fight they have officials that could fuck this up so royally. 

It's really NOT that hard to get a stoppage right I could do a far far better job at reffing a fight than that idiot, I honestly believe I could do better it was an embarrassment.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

body snatcher!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

So happy for degale.

What a performance against a legit top 10 SMW.

Cant wait for his fight vs froch/groves


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

"You can't toughen that area"


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

i thought Groves demanded that £50,000 should be spent on the ring walks. Obviously that was just for him. 

Eubank had a Harley Davidson for Collins. Tonight Froch will be on a Mobility Scooter.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lmfaoooo and agaain


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

going to the usa is laughable too though....look how many europeans have been jobbed there on the cards....sturm, lewis etc


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

British Boxing is primarily a joke, im sorry to all you great British fans, but its a joke.
This is the biggest event you guys have had in a long time, in a legendary stadium with 2 good names...and the presentation is horrible, the announcers are horrible, the refs are horrible and the stadium seating is fucked.
Its really a shame. I hope it turns around for you guys because yall are some great fans and have some good fighters but every big card ends up making you look bad. Hopefully the main event saves this card.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

British stoppage!


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

3rd British stoppage of the night.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Get the feeling Halling doesnt like Paulie, knows Paulie makes him look even more out of his depth.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

FFS


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hawling is a cunt!!! lol


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The white dude looks like @Jay


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Arran said:


> going to the usa is laughable too though....look how many europeans have been jobbed there on the cards....sturm, lewis etc


Well robberies and bs happens everywhere.
But the UK is recently the worst country imo. Germany has been bad too but its better now.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

The Genius said:


> i thought Groves demanded that £50,000 should be spent on the ring walks. Obviously that was just for him.
> 
> Eubank had a Harley Davidson for Collins. Tonight Froch will be on a Mobility Scooter.


:rofl

I'd rate Froch if he came out on a mobility scooter!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yafai quite wild. Probably eager to impress.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> "You can't toughen that area"


Classic Watt, like "you can't stop uppercuts".


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

ScouseLad said:


> Get the feeling Halling doesnt like Paulie, knows Paulie makes him look even more out of his depth.


No it's because Paulie calls things like they are and doesn't suck the cock off the British fighters Sky don't like honesty


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> The white dude looks like @Jay


about 4 foot taller


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Halling can fuck right off


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I am really quite disgusted that after the controversy of the first fight they have officials that could fuck this up so royally.
> 
> It's really NOT that hard to get a stoppage right I could do a far far better job at reffing a fight than that idiot, I honestly believe I could do better it was an embarrassment.


Needs people to make a change mate so i'd say to anyone go for it if they think they can do it better. (lifestyle depending)


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> British Boxing is primarily a joke, im sorry to all you great British fans, but its a joke.
> This is the biggest event you guys have had in a long time, in a legendary stadium with 2 good names...and the presentation is horrible, the announcers are horrible, the refs are horrible and the stadium seating is fucked.
> Its really a shame. I hope it turns around for you guys because yall are some great fans and have some good fighters but every big card ends up making you look bad. Hopefully the main event saves this card.


Fair comment, can't argue with it.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

So far tonight has been an embarrassment for British boxing HBO must be laughing at the piss poor quality


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

This Jack Heath cunt looks like someone who works in Asda who Eddie offered £200 to get in the ring for 5 mins.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Why did Halling have to say that kid Yafai just beat has achieved something Paulie hasn't? Technically true but really shitty comment to say.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Well robberies and bs happens everywhere.
> But the UK is recently the worst country imo. Germany has been bad too but its better now.


the early stoppages are a joke...but like I said...im certain it comes from the benn v gerald fight...all the refs are too scared to allow a possible injury


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Oli said:


> This Jack Heath cunt looks like someone who works in Asda who Eddie offered £200 to get in the ring for 5 mins.


:lol::rofl


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

:lol:

This coverage...

What's up Glenn Mccory is he drunk..?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

they making a big big thing with them fighting in front of this crowd..


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Why did Halling have to say that kid Yafai just beat has achieved something Paulie hasn't? Technically true but really shitty comment to say.


Because he's a cunt.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Why did Halling have to say that kid Yafai just beat has achieved something Paulie hasn't? Technically true but really shitty comment to say.


He's jealous of Paulie and his knowledge. Been a snide prick (aswell as clueless) all night.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Arran said:


> the early stoppages are a joke...but like I said...im certain it comes from the benn v gerald fight...all the refs are too scared to allow a possible injury


No it doesnt.
Away fighters clearly are treated different then the homefighter.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> :lol:
> 
> This coverage...
> 
> What's up Glenn Mccory is he drunk..?


Seems that way, he is even more awful than usual.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The atmosphere is starting to look really good.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Michael Watson!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Needs people to make a change mate so i'd say to anyone go for it if they think they can do it better. (lifestyle depending)


I am going to look into it nothing to lose, I imagine it's hard to get into if you haven't fought yourself but can't be impossible, should have been me in there!!

Cheers for the motivation Mand!


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Why did Halling have to say that kid Yafai just beat has achieved something Paulie hasn't? Technically true but really shitty comment to say.


Agreed. He's an unbelievable cunt. A really unnecessary low blow there from someone who has achieved nothing in comparison to Paulie.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Seems that way, he is even more awful than usual.


You could hear him jeering before, and then Johnny Nelson saying.....

"Where on air!"...

:lol:


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Why did Halling have to say that kid Yafai just beat has achieved something Paulie hasn't? Technically true but really shitty comment to say.


Worse, It was the kid Yafai beat has achieved something Paulie and Jim haven't.

And there isn't 80k in there anyway.

Cunt.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Fair comment, can't argue with it.


Yea, Im not even talking shit, just wishing it would get better. It would be better for boxing as a whole. I have been dying for some good USA. vs. UK. fights..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fuck me, Eubank and his monocle :lol:


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

chris eubank single handedly enforcing the american sterotype that all english wear monocles


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> British Boxing is primarily a joke, im sorry to all you great British fans, but its a joke.
> This is the biggest event you guys have had in a long time, in a legendary stadium with 2 good names...and the presentation is horrible, the announcers are horrible, the refs are horrible and the stadium seating is fucked.
> Its really a shame. I hope it turns around for you guys because yall are some great fans and have some good fighters but every big card ends up making you look bad. Hopefully the main event saves this card.


Sky geared the production as a domestic fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

For all the people complaining about premature stoppages, Michael Watson is why British rings are the safest in the world


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Did Bruno call froch , carl fogarty


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Great to see Michael Watson. I've not seen him speak publicly in a long time. Also fuck Chris Eubank and his monocle and his Louis Vuitton manbag.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

The west wan wins hope the wefewee stays out of it


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Sky geared the production as a domestic fight.


And that is an issue, why would they do that? I mean shit they even have Paulie over there.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Best wam wims


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wonder if official attendance will be released


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

DrMo said:


> For all the people complaining about premature stoppages, Michael Watson is why British rings are the safest in the world


Rubbish. Matchroom fighters get battered round the ring and it doesnt get stopped.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Sebastian Eubank maybe the only non-cuntish member of that family?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh please let this fight be classic..no bullshit please, we are British!


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Is Sebastian Eubank maybe the only non-cuntish member of that family?


Probably.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

DrMo said:


> For all the people complaining about premature stoppages, Michael Watson is why British rings are the safest in the world


Come on Mo, lets just stop boxing altogether if you're pulling that card.
It was a poor stoppage


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I am going to look into it nothing to lose, I imagine it's hard to get into if you haven't fought yourself but can't be impossible, should have been me in there!!
> 
> Cheers for the motivation Mand!


No problem mate :good. The end of the day it makes them a good living and they're taking the piss. Ruining careers. It's no good us lot moaning unless one or two or three of us have a right good go at it.

Like anything when people get comfortable they lose their way and 90% of our refs are a embarrassment..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Rubbish. Matchroom fighters get battered round the ring and it doesnt get stopped.


:deal
I mean when the homefighters would gets stopped regurlarly like that. Fair enough. But its clear that the homefighers get an advantage.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I want to see the "Behind the scenes of this SKY box Office", i bet you Glenn Mccory has been drinking beers......

And a right handfull for Johnny Nelson!

"That made me laugh before when you could hear Mccory jeering, and Nelson saying........"Where on air!"...

:lol:


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Eubank knows Groves has this


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yea, Im not even talking shit, just wishing it would get better. It would be better for boxing as a whole. I have been dying for some good USA. vs. UK. fights..


Everything you said was absolutely correct. It's been dire. I'm actual embarrassed for my country. I hope you Americans arnt laughing too much but you probably are because British boxing is a joke, that's irrefutable.

And there is nowhere near 80k people in there. They need to stop lying.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he did seem like he wishes Froch will win , but is not really sure...


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

If there is anything controversial about Froch vs Groves i think i might just put my foot threw the screen i'm raging already.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Quality undercard (minus Joshua) ruined by British stoppages.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

adverts been going in plenty!


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Eubank jr mirroring what Groves said before Froch Kessler 2, when he knew there was only winner. Really get the impression he's dominated Froch and knows Groves is going to smash him. WAR Groves!!!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Come on Mo, lets just stop boxing altogether if you're pulling that card.
> It was a poor stoppage


It wasn't that bad a stoppage imo

When was the last time a fighter took a sustained & damaging beating, a la Lebedev-Jones in a title fight in a British ring?


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

What's this gayness


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Getting very WWE with the attendances.

Do you think Froch thinks he sounds awesome when he speaks rather than like David Brent?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

DrMo said:


> For all the people complaining about premature stoppages, Michael Watson is why British rings are the safest in the world


Thing is though mate, Watson's injuries are nothing to do with refereeing or taking too many shots he was hit with the upper cut and that would have happened regardless of the ref. The injuries were made worse because it took so long to get the medical support in there and get him treatment but the damage was done already a change of reffing wouldn't have made any difference. I don't like to see fights go on too long like Briggs/Vitali but at the same time it's just plain wrong to steal a decision from someone who has put their heart and soul into the fight and training and there is big money at stake in my opinion.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO!!! someone show me the clip of Froch yanking Groves across the table


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I was thinking of buying the Aussie PPV on delay. Probably download.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking hell I quickly popped In here.

What pessism,it's a great night and we have had 3 decent fights.im not saying both stoppages were spot on but both fighters were hurt and properly.

I'm off.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

the sound of this voice is very very strange... sounds like a cheesy fantasy computer game.:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

excited..and we have cotto v martinez next saturday.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Here we go, eh? George Groves is the future, Froch is yesterday´s news, people! War George G!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Oli said:


> Everything you said was absolutely correct. It's been dire. I'm actual embarrassed for my country. I hope you Americans arnt laughing too much but you probably are because British boxing is a joke, that's irrefutable.
> 
> And there is nowhere near 80k people in there. They need to stop lying.


It will get better I think. I am hoping this main event is good it would really save the day. Any controversy at all and its gonna be a long climb back to be taken serious I think.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Fucking hell I quickly popped In here.
> 
> What pessism,it's a great night and we have had 3 decent fights.im not saying both stoppages were spot on but both fighters were hurt and properly.
> 
> I'm off.


CHB RBR's don't allow for optimism or positivity, mate :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> Here we go, eh? George Groves is the future, Froch is yesterday´s news, people! War George G!


I respect you Vic, but i hope you are wrong, i'm hoping for Groves to tire again and this time get legit stopped. Groves has a real chance though. enjoy the fight mate.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Paulie has been class.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

I just hope we've got the dodgy shite out of the way.

Can't be done with a 3rd.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> No problem mate :good. The end of the day it makes them a good living and they're taking the piss. Ruining careers. It's no good us lot moaning unless one or two or three of us have a right good go at it.
> 
> Like anything when people get comfortable they lose their way and 90% of our refs are a embarrassment..


Totally agree, trying to be proactive and do less moaning and more doing something about the problem in general at the moment, I am going to look into it and get some proper information and work out the score then make a CHB thread with my findings and see if we can get some more lads on it. These decisions are really hurting the sport I'm with two casual mates now that are both baffled at the decisions.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I respect you Vic, but i hope you are wrong, i'm hoping for Groves to tire again and this time get legit stopped. Groves has a real chance though. enjoy the fight mate.


DEfinitely I´m worried about a few things, stamina is one of them. 
Thanks, bro, enjoy the fight too. :good


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

The Magic man smashed it there...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Love Paulie!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Im watching HBO and they are still talking about Donaire and showing highlights of the Macau undercard.....fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Haye has it spot on


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> DEfinitely I´m worried about a few things, stamina is one of them.
> Thanks, bro, enjoy the fight too. :good


:cheers


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

haye speaking gospel.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm getting heart palpitations here!!!

come on George!!!!!!!


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm a Froch fan but the nearer the fight gets the more I think Groves is goin to do it.

At least we get A Groves vs DeGale rematch out of it.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

They should take Halling out the back,shoot him and give Paulie the job.

Any time in the next 5 mins would be good.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Can Sky not put up shit loads of cash and get Paulie full time, tonight just showed how much better he is than Watt or Halling when talking boxing


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves wants it more!! Cheers Glenn :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Thing is though mate, Watson's injuries are nothing to do with refereeing or taking too many shots he was hit with the upper cut and that would have happened regardless of the ref. The injuries were made worse because it took so long to get the medical support in there and get him treatment but the damage was done already a change of reffing wouldn't have made any difference. I don't like to see fights go on too long like Briggs/Vitali but at the same time it's just plain wrong to steal a decision from someone who has put their heart and soul into the fight and training and there is big money at stake in my opinion.


I agree with most of that after Watson (and later McClellan) boxing had to change, a fighters safety has to be more important than the result of any fight.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Too many questions by Sky.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Where's the Sturm/Soliman RBR fuckers


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Totally agree, trying to be proactive and do less moaning and more doing something about the problem in general at the moment, I am going to look into it and get some proper information and work out the score then make a CHB thread with my findings and see if we can get some more lads on it. These decisions are really hurting the sport I'm with two casual mates now that are both baffled at the decisions.


Look forward to it mate :yep.

WAR FROCH!!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Im watching HBO and they are still talking about Donaire and showing highlights of the Macau undercard.....fucking ridiculous.


To be fair:
The Donaire fight was shady as hell.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lads i'm actually getting a boner at this stage haven't been this excited for a fight in years


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Mccrory drunk?


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

glenn's voice. :lol:

someone give him the lemon juice ffs.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Whoever is the Director is useless.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Mccory's got beers behind his back! Beers behind her back!


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Is that fucking IAN BEALE in the crowd?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

royalty in the house


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> Is that fucking IAN BEALE in the crowd?


hahahah i just mentioned that to my mate..


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Banging out the garage bit of Mark Ryder!


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Joking all aside, is there a legit reason that McCory does this stuff? I mean, he literally adds nothing. Halling and Watt are annoying but probably relatively cheap, McCory is simply not needed at all. I don't get it.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye making a big deal of the bouncy ring canvas being a problem for Groves.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ this shit..


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Ooooh shit here we go!!!!


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Look at this gay


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Joking all aside, is there a legit reason that McCory does this stuff? I mean, he literally adds nothing. Halling and Watt are annoying but probably relatively cheap, McCory is simply not needed at all. I don't get it.


He's a company man. He's been at Sky for 20 years cause he never says anything remotely controversial.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks filled up now!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

its very wwe, wrestlemania!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Jeez big BOOS for Groves.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

*Froch-Groves II, Degale-Gonzales, Donaire-Vetyeka, Sturm-Solimon & Undercards...*

Michael Buffer!


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

what the fuck is hearn doing at groves door


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Joking all aside, is there a legit reason that McCory does this stuff? I mean, he literally adds nothing. Halling and Watt are annoying but probably relatively cheap, McCory is simply not needed at all. I don't get it.


Mccory is the worst and he sounds drunk right now.

Embarressing


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> To be fair:
> The Donaire fight was shady as hell.


Oh of course, Donaire had his time I think its over for him. Had to listen to them talk about potential future fights for him for 10 painful minutes.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fuck him up groves


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Wtf a clock


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

come on Froch,
Froch going to KO Groves in the 4th round


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

defo 80k there with the floor filled


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Come on groves!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

games of thrones.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

And the ref stops it mid ring walk.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Booooooooo

Deafening boos for groves in his hometown


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

War Froch, enjoy it guys, hope there is a real winner this time.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

War Groves!!!


----------



## Darwoody (Jul 25, 2012)

That ring is fucking tiny.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

War Froch! :ibutt :ibutt! :ibutt!!!


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Wtf is this!! Lol


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

They should have used this lighting for the whole card. :-(


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Oh good god


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

The Monty Python " get on with it clip " should be shown about now


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

WFT Groves turned in to naseem


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

where's your oyster card?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Darwoody said:


> That ring is fucking tiny.


Buffer looks like he's taking up half of it! :lol: and he's not exactly large!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol thats great


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

ATG ring entrance from Groves.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

What is this wwe shit


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

This cost 50k??????


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Lol this is shit, bet it sounded good in his head.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

What the ...


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Groves looking ice cool


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

on the buses 2014!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Carl.Dig deep into that well again my son!:good

And to the guys on the other side who haven't been silly to me over the build up.Enjoy the fight lads.Hope we get a cracker!:good


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What a fucking G!!! War Groves!!!


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow lot of boos for Groves.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

He even walks like a penis


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

lol @ the fuckin bus!!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lmao Groves is the best thing to happen to British boxing  Hope he sparks Froch.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Were those Queers with the fire really needed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

This looks great!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bring back the 90's tunes!!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

This is BIG TIME BOXING!


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Jesus Christ.

"I hate you Butler"


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Lmao Groves is the best thing to happen to British boxing  Hope he sparks Froch.


:happy


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Slow down George. Jeez!


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Entrance ruined a bit by slightly gay strut to the ring.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm liking this look at them eyes Groves is focused zero nerves by the looks of it


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Get in Groves looking like a fucking don he is going to end Froch!


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Froch you better not Fuck about son. You can't suffer this knob to win this


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves ain't half milking this

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Groves is thinking.....YO Maywather. This is a fucking entrance son!

Groves looks very nervous to me!


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

George walkin like he's trying to convince the bouncers he's sober when trying to get into a club.


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

Groves just looked really retarded with this act now.... :rolleyes


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

BadJuju83 said:


> George walkin like he's trying to convince the bouncers he's sober when trying to get into a club.


:lol:

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

Im sure i spotted TSO parking that bus ....

Im here all week .. thank you.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

just amazing !


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Carl will be nervous if has too do an entrance like that


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

That was the ATG ring entrance by Groves


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll put the laptop down for a bit now.
Enjoy the fight lads,and that includes Groves fans,:good


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

BOOS LOUD but they'll be louder for Frock.

This is so wank, like when footy clubs had cheer leaders a while back.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

WTF The crowd is booing both fighters? :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Cmon froch your boy hearn gave u the advantage with the ring.

Knock out this cocky cunt


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Both guys getting booed more than cheered.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Dunno what it says about the UK boxing fans when they are both getting booed:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol cobra with his words of wisdom..


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Carl to unravel in 3...2...1


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

@Rob is this the rare heel vs. heel fight that can sell?


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Does this crowd want anyone to win


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Can't believe it's finally here after all this build up! This is why we post on this site every day all day lads, this is our time now!! !


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Im pretty sure, that half the people in there are sitting so far away that wont be able to tell the fighters apart.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Gladiators!

Wheres Wolf and Jet?


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt Froch ready to war!!!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jesus... Mixed response for both fighters in here.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

heart beating fast!!!


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Froch not fucking around straight to the ring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Froch looks a bit nervous to me!


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

Now thats a respectable entrance, not that circus clown ginge made... :-(


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I lean towards Groves. He has all the tools to take the W.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Double KO or we riot.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

froch has shit it..hes bottled it


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Groves has got this....


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

These entrances are too much, I much rather hear a fighters walk up music and slow walk to the ring instead of this cringeworthy shit.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Fight off! Groves has suffered a pulmonary embolism in the ring


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Imagine if their was a clash of heads and it was stopped early and called a draw!


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> heart beating fast!!!


So is mine, I don't think I can do the full 12 rounds...


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I am fucking dripping wet now lads. :ibutt


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

Let's go Froch, war!! :bbb 

TKO8!!!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Andre Ward will return before this fight actually starts....


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Imagine if their was a clash of heads and it was stopped early and called a draw!


If it happens now you've said that you are definitely getting banned! :happy


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Imagine if their was a clash of heads and it was stopped early and called a draw!


i will kill the tv and my neighbours tv sets!!!


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> These entrances are too much, I much rather hear a fighters walk up music and slow walk to the ring instead of this cringeworthy shit.


Groves did it good he looked like a rock star. Froch just stood there shadow boxing and trying not to cry.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Can't believe its here - shitting it. Imagine having to perform with this much attention! Fair play to both. Hope Carl does him in 5!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

JonnyBGoode said:


> If it happens now you've said that you are definitely getting banned! :happy


i think i would actually punch my tv if it gets stopped on cuts


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

I think I am about to shit my pants


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

12downfor10 said:


> I am fucking dripping wet now lads. :ibutt


:ibutt


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Paddy gone full pirate lol


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Imagine if their was a clash of heads and it was stopped early and called a draw!


LOL


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh shit what happened to national anthem? lol


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

At some point Froch will have to turn around and look at Groves :lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm half expecting Paddy to break out a guitar


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm shaky :lol:


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Fucking come on groves!!!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Chill guys. You are not fighting.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Buffer is still incredible.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Awesome venue! Great atmosphere.

Come on Cobra.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this is bloody big, just crazy man. good luck to both fighters!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

BOOOO!!!


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

@Tko6 says : "Enters on a bus, leaves in ambulance" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Why are both guys getting more boos then cheers , It's as if people only bother with the booing not cheering lol


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Thought that was an inhaler they were passing to Carl then, looks like he's about to have a panic attack!


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

"Hold it together Carl, hold it together Carl"


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> I'm half expecting Paddy to break out a guitar


Where's Pipe Wrenched when you need him?


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm so nervooooooooous :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Think I just peed a little bit.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

War Froch (also a little War Groves to a lesser extent).
Froch by TKO in 10 or 11.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Froch nervous as hell, hes about to get smoked.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Why are both guys getting more boos then cheers , It's as if people only bother with the booing not cheering lol


I know, properly weird.

Still, I'm looking forward to this. Believe Groves will win on points.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

George is amped! this feels bigger than Kessler - Calzaghe


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Why is it so dark in the stadium?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Groves left hand already landing


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Halling; what a shit introduction , he should learn from showtime.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves i open man, he going to get snapped back.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Froch has nothing for Groves, Groves does everything a little better at this point in their careers.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Groves left hand already landing


Mate I was about to order the PPV Off Mainevent but then I realised it's not live. Will download post-fight.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

1-0 for George.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Froch rnd


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 groves


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

1-0 Groves but close round


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Groves.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very quiet first round, Groves maybe a little more sharp with his jab but that's it.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Groves 10 - 9 Froch


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pretty good First Round. Feeling out with jabs, Froch trying to get on the inside.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

can't hear shit from the ring!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Happy with that.
If George has success and I don't reply to any pelters,I promise I will , but I don't want to miss a second he....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

10:9 Groves. Landed more jabs than Froch.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Very quiet/even first round.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-0 Groves


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

was there a punch thrown?


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

1-0 Groves


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Shite.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Groves KO next rnd.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Mate I was about to order the PPV Off Mainevent but then I realised it's not live. Will download post-fight.


Yeah. 5 hour delay. Fuck that!

I didn't know you were Aussie mate. Plenty on this morning.


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

Put that cunt down, Froch!!!! :ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cobra jab is a problem.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

They seemed to pick up a competent referee this time...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

2-0 Groves, pretty boring but he's doing the better stuff.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

2-0 Groves


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

2-0 Groves. Froch hates feeling Georges power.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 groves


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

2-0 groves.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Round win = whoever your cheering on.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

1. 9-10 Groves
2. 18-20 Groves


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

2:0 for Groves but these rounds are close.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Gave Froch the first and Groves the second.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

2-0


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> They seemed to pick up a competent referee this time...


So far so good, keeping it under control without getting in the way.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-0 Groves Froch doing better with the jab but George landed some right hands and good counters


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

2 Rounds to George now. Froch needs to open up.

And Put that Cunt on his arse!


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Groves mainly moving to his right looking for the right hand. The left hook prediction looks to have been bullshit.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch already has 5 rabbit punches thru 2 rounds


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Groves round again

Groves 20 - 18 Froch 

This has Eubank/Benn II written all over it. By that I mean anti-climatic. Obviously.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Happy again.
It's very,very subtle but Carl is moving his head at just the right millisecond.

George probably thinking of how he's going to word his complaint to the IBF for that push.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

1-1...


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

St G wins this rnd.


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

Show him whos the boss!!! :bbb


----------



## Liam (May 17, 2013)

ApatheticLeader said:


> Groves round again
> 
> Groves 20 - 18 Froch
> 
> This has Eubank/Benn II written all over it. By that I mean anti-climatic. Obviously.


That was a superb fight. The result was a bit of an anti climax but the fight wasn't.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

3-0 groves for me.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 Cobra for me here.Rolling very well from the bombs.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

2-1 Groves. Froch just sneaked that for me.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 groves wow the british commentators are horrible my goodness


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-1 Groves


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves round


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Better round. I give it to Groves again. Just.

Groves 30 - 27 Froch


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

3-0 for me everything meaningful has been Groves


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Very good point by Roy, everytime Froch throws he has no defense and Groves seems to land easily. 3-0


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

somebody has to start the fight and that appears to be Froch...


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

British casual fans being dickheads again...

Already heard some booing....

"I have said this before, i am glad i am not at the fight"....


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Iv given Groves all 3 so far.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Round 3 very dull. Embarressing at one point.

Another Round to Groves.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

St G wins this round.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sky biased towards froch tonight


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

2-1 Groves


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> British casual fans being dickheads again...
> 
> Already heard some booing....
> 
> "I have said this before, i am glad i am not at the fight"....


stop using quotes when they dont make sense for gods sake :lol:


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

such a small ring!


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

are the sky commentators watching a different fight?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Watt acting like Groves is being schooled. tit.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Am I missing something here or is GG actually doing pretty well? Why is Watt giving him such a hard time?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Very good point by Roy, everytime Froch throws he has no defense and Groves seems to land easily. 3-0


Froch has never had good technique. But he beats guy s who do.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves isn't landing a lot but he's not missing either,which means plenty gas in the tank.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Are Halling and Watt watching a different round Groves is dominating this 4th he landed a double right hand and Watt said nothing except "this is a different Carl Froch"


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

WTF is Watt on about


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

3-1 Groves, very comfortable so far.

Jim Watt is delusional.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-1 Groves a clear clear round for Groves Halling and Watt biased as fuck


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

3-1 Groves


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Jim watt...... what the fuck is he watching


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Someone tell watt to put down the crack pipe


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Close round, still think I give it to Groves, cleaner punches. But Groves will get a lil tired I think. Hope not. 4-0


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This commentary has been woeful.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

2-1 and 1 even for Froch.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Groves struggling past the jab.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

3:1 for Groves.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Froch just edging it.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Groves right hand is beginning to detonate on Froch regularly. Froch simply cannot land anything meaningful. Thoroughly outclassed that round.

Groves 40 - 36 Froch


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Groves clearly winning.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kellerman says fatigue showing from Groves.

I'm not seeing it personally but he's fighting with his mouth open

4 Rds to Groves


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

2-2


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seriously a petiton lads sack jim watt, what rysthem from Froch Groves is pounding him with right hands cunts


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuck now its watts licking Frochs arse


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Hahaha Watt and Halling genuinely believe Groves is getting schooled.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Sky biased towards froch tonight


I think Watt & Halling were blown up for their bias towards Groves last fight.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Watt is a fucking idiot


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

St G wins this rnd.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Same old watt he sticks to his idea of how the fight is going and just goes with it for the whole fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

2-1-1 Groves


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves 3-0 what the fuck are these commentators watching?!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Poor commentary it must be said and after I stuck up for Watt too!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> stop using quotes when they dont make sense for gods sake :lol:


then he would never post. you might be on to something...


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Watt has decided on his storyline for tonight


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Groves by 1 after 4 rounds.

Anyone else got this?

Watt and Halling would have you believe it's a Froch masterclass thus far


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Groves 57-30 up on the punch stats

HBO have Groves 4-0 up


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Surprised at Paulie, not so much the other two!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Froch has never had good technique. But he beats guy s who do.


And that can still end up being the case tonight, but its still not good for him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves should start to let his hands go a bit more now


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Is it me, or is Froch fighting a little...._scared?_ If not scared, definitely tentatively. That first fight left some mental scars.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah Jim,they're out of range but he's doing what Paul Smith said and moving out of range after missing


----------



## ACL (Jul 29, 2012)

Surprised the fight wasn't stopped there.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Watt is so full of shit Gorves looks to me like hes starting slow give Froch a few rounds to forget everything hes practised in training


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Froch landing good right, following up with a flurry on the ropes.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ApatheticLeader said:


> Is it me, or is Froch fighting a little...._scared?_ If not scared, definitely tentatively. That first fight left some mental scars.


Fighting smart is what he's doing


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch fighting a lot better this time around, but Groves isn't doing horrible.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Groves round 8-0.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good body work by Froch. Dominant Round.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

3-2 Groves Froch landing good body shots


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

3-2 Froch


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Groves needs to get off first. He's landing the right hand when he throws it.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Go on Amir!! hahaha


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

3-2 Groves. You'd think this was a Floyd Mayweather schooling from Froch, utterly bizarre.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

4-1 Groves, first round for Froch. Groves will tire though, he throws every shot at 100%.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ khan.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch has his best round. Sky is doing a woeful job though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

3:2


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Have sky decided froch will win this no matter what fair play to khan for not playing along


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck's sake!
Amir comin off a good win and gets booed.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan spitting truth :deal


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-2 Groves, laughable from Watt and Halling, George landed about 3 right hands and Watt said nothing. YEsss Khan actually calling the fight correct


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

did that idiot just ask if carl was in control when Khan said Groves was lmfao


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Froch


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

We are relying on Amir Khan to talk some sense on the Sky broadcastatsch


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Sky Sports is fucked if we have to rely on Amir Khan to bring some sense to things.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Groves got more to the point but still lost the round...


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Well done Khan making that nerdy cunt look a bell end by not agreeing with SKYs bullshit.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> lol @ khan.


haha

"you mean Carl"

"em, no..Groves"


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Amir says Groves winning points? Blind cunt.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Right, I give that round to Froch. His flurries were effective enough to offset Grove's flush single shots.

Groves 49 - 46 Froch


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

[email protected] speaking the truth


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Whats Khan saying? im watching HBO?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Groves by KO this round.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

no way is froch dominating the fight like watt is tryna say...


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

3-2 Groves but tide is turning. Embarrassing the casuals booing Amir, no wonder he rarely fights over here now.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Khan the only person on sky pointing out that groves is in control. Good round from froch though.

Sky suspiciously pro froch.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

STFU Watt Groves is winning this round everything is so pro Froch it's unreal Groves is clearing winning the round you blind old cunt


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Froch has his best round. Sky is doing a woeful job though.


I remember speaking to Tris Dixon when Froch was being ignored by Sky and he told me Adam Smith had big plans for Froch.
Maybe if we all got together Tris would let Adam know how sick we all are at the commentary team.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Just put it on mute


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Casual Fans are fucking stupid :rofl


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Very impressed with Froch's adjustments. 4-2 Groves.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dennison said:


> Just put it on mute


Exactly!:good


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mute TV!!


----------



## ACL (Jul 29, 2012)

Shocking commentary.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Amir hates Froch talks shit.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Got it level now.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

4-2 Groves but Froch looking dangerous


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

1. 9-10 Groves
2. 18-20 Groves
3. 27-30 Groves
4. 37-39 Froch
5. 47-48 Froch
6. 57-57 Froch


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

3:3 Groves aint looking that good anymore. Froch boxing pretty well.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Groves need to make a move. Froch fighting his fight...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Froch for me


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Groves looking tired already


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

yeh put it on mute or ignore what that idiot is saying


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-2 Groves


----------



## Liam (May 17, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> Mute TV!!


5 live aint bad


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Exactly!:good


It's embarrassing the worst thing is IF groves wins on pts casuals will call robbery and we'll get a 3rd


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Also, British Commentary Bias? 

What a a rarity!


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

FFS Watt


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

4-1-1 Froch but could easily be 4-2 Froch or potentially 3-3.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Despite the fact I give that round to Groves based on superior jab accuracy and evading flurries, I see a turning of the tide happening again.

Groves 59 - 55 Froch


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Watt is right up Froch's arse. Fuck him


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

HBO have it 5 1 groves sky 5 1 froch haha


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Great shot from Groves


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Groves to turn it on now!


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Feel froch is slowly wearing groves down but seriously, how can a major channel with a boxing team of ex boxers and experienced journalists be so fucking wrong so often? Pauline trying to tell them how it is.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Round for Froch.

Froch has a lot of heart, a lot more to give in this fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is your round Groves. Don't let him steal it...


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

5-2 Groves


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

4-3 George.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

I've given froch only 5 and 6 so far.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves starting to get his anticipation spot on,but Froch walking through solid shots.
4-3 Froch


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

4-3 groves


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Groves needs to land big shots late to back off Froch. I think he landing the cleaner shots ATM.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:3 for Groves


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

4-3 Froch.

Good round for Groves.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Got to love Jim Watt

Froch up by 4 after 6 rounds


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I actually have this round even. 4-2- 1 even for Groves.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Groves does what he wants.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

5-2 Groves George starting to take serious control.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Froch unleashing flurries again.

Groves does have very good movement in patches. Particularly pivoting


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

BY FAR the most effective power punches landed by Groves this round. It wasn't even close.

Groves 69 - 64 Froch


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Good round for Groves


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That was thunderous but Froch had clear eyes after it.
Needs to regain the centre.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Groves by KO this round.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

5-1-1 Groves


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dennison said:


> It's embarrassing the worst thing is IF groves wins on pts casuals will call robbery and we'll get a 3rd


They're ruining a real thinking fight with their nonsense.
Thank fuck we only pay £18 over here.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for giving your scores guys. Im camping with my family and can't watch.Between this and the WBF RBR thread, plus HBO and sky having opposite scores... I can't really tell who's winning lmao


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

jesus chriost!!!!!
jesus chriost!!!!


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Fucking hell!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

FUCK!!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Bullshit stoppage.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

What a stoppage!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

HOLY FUCK! way to go Froch!


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

what a shot!


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

It's very apparent Froch can't live with Groves in centre ring, and on the ropes Groves will effectively clinch and/or pivot. This fight is Groves'.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Ha ha!!! Get out!!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Damnnnnnnn


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Well well then


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

WOOOOWWW


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow! Lol


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Glass!!!!!!+++


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DOWN GOES GROVES> Perfect

Fight is OVER

WAR FROCH


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Silly. Oh well.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fuck off with that stoppage Groves was getting up Fuck Sake


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

got him again...


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Bang


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

ApatheticLeader said:


> It's very apparent Froch can't live with Groves in centre ring, and on the ropes Groves will effectively clinch and/or pivot. This fight is Groves'.


Oh fuck off!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What?! Again. Screwed Again?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

He was unconscious for 4 seconds. Fair enough. Props to Froch, I didnt think he had it in him.


----------



## Liam (May 17, 2013)

Well that will be a nice gif


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

damn


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

MY DREAM CAME TRUEEEEE!!!!
I dreamt tk8!!!!!


:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt

*Lori fucks off to bet on the lottery*


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Groves glass has shattered.

Ginger genes no good for fighting.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Can't believe it! Hats off to Froch! Great shot he was much improved and he pulled it out the bag with a great KO!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

No Controversy 

Groves never shoudl trade punches with Froch.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

oh shit. not often a one shot ko is an anti-climax


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Fucking bingo, take a bow cobra


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm fucking distraught


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

out of the blue man! just out of no where, man, still in shock!!


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Still wobbly now!!!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

just count ref ffs. :lol:

bring on froch-degale.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Oli said:


> What?! Again. Screwed Again?


No. It was a good stoppage.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

My mistake fair stoppage Groves was really gone, fair play to Froch great great shot he was down on my card and pulled it out big time.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Hahahah #MANDATEDBeatdown


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

aintz


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Arrived on a bus and left in an ambulance.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

groves was still shaky when he got up. impressive stoppage though. the old dog still has it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i hate sky sports bullshit commentary!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Where is the replay


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

hitman_hatton1 said:


> just count ref ffs. :lol:
> 
> bring on froch-degale.


yeah, should have been a 10 count, at least give him a chance to beat it!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Abrupt end to this fight. Perfect overhand right

HBO Commentary very lame and subdued.


----------



## G-fellaaaaa (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it over? My link is fucked.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Wowza that was a huge punch!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

brutal brutal shot right on the chin


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

great shot to change the fight


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

hitman_hatton1 said:


> just count ref ffs. :lol:
> 
> bring on froch-degale.


Agreed. Every time I watch Julian Jackson vs Herol Graham I enjoy the ref's counting.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

That Knee on Groves. He looked fucked


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Where is the replay


Why,was it another controversial stoppage?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

homebrand said:


> yeah, should have been a 10 count, at least give him a chance to beat it!


good point...the medical attention can wait. whats a few more seconds


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Never bet against Froch. I learned that lesson a long time ago. He should fight Ward in Vegas and then retire.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Props to Front, good fuckin shot.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

My GOD, Groves' leg... that can't be good for his knee.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

homebrand said:


> yeah, should have been a 10 count, at least give him a chance to beat it!


:deal


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Bungle said:


> Arrived on a bus and left in an ambulance.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Better get ready for your crow girls.:smile


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Groves vs Froch


10-9
10-9
10-9
10-9
9-10
9-10
10-10


68-66 Groves ahead at the stoppage for me. Good stoppage though.


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol: tko8, I fuckin said it!! can't believe!!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lucky bastard :lol: (not luck, nice set up and all)


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

we need gifs


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Fair play froch, but the crowd jeering like they have is off, 95% of them won't have ever sparred


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fair play to Froch proved me wrong i fancied Groves on points. Froch vs Degale you gotta go with Froch


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Groves fan boys where are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

"You've got no chin George" - James DeGale MBE


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

This is why I do not bet on boxing. And if I can't bet on boxing, I shouldn't bet on any sport.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Fucking shot, I'm still in shock


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Sloppy by Groves to let that silly hook nosed cunt with the slut of a girlfriend land one on him.


I'm not bitter at all.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Great shot to end it. Thought Groves was outboxing Froch, had him 4-3 up and was winning the 8th, but always felt that he was vulnerable to a big shot.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Manny steward special - left hook right hand


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Froch will still come out of this looking a prick.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Devastated!


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Why,was it another controversial stoppage?


not really, but ref waved it off without a count, just as Groves was getting up.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

yes what a KO,
so happy for froch :happy


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuckin auto correct, props to Froch.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

It's incredible that a fighter with Froch's technical and athletic failings can still achieve this kind of success.

Poor Ward.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone else have froch rounds 7-9 at 12 to 1


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I lost a few quid on George but that's boxing one punch can end it at anytime and groves got sloppy and got caught ! Respect to froch !


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Credit to Froch cemented his legacy tonight, Groves is still a top fighter and will learn he will come back and win a world title imo


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

_'If you think he looks old, he has a right hand for you'_

Froch is going to KO me next?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!

Froch KO between rds 7-9. Thank you Paddy Power 8/1...


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Good stoppage, there's no way George could do anything offensive after that (apart from being ginger)


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Awesome knockout :bbb


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Man that was violent !!! :bbb

Props to George for his warrior attitude even when he was apparently out, though.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im happy, shocked, sad and just in awe.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Groves spent 50k on ring walk.

Froch spent 50k on celebration.

Froch nose.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Had groves favourably up on the cards but fuck no debate about that

Great shot to finish it, massive respect to froch


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Liam said:


> That was a superb fight. The result was a bit of an anti climax but the fight wasn't.


No, the fight was completely lame. The build-up and spectacle was something worthwhile. The fight was full of clinching and cuffing shots.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

i picked Groves but a clean one shot KO is one out come i never saw coming i thought a Froch stoppage would be Groves backed up on ropes fair play to Froch 

Who is last person Froch knocked out clean like that ?? i can't think of single one


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fucking Froch! What a fighter.


----------



## Irländsk (Jun 3, 2013)

homebrand said:


> not really, but ref waved it off without a count, just as Groves was getting up.


Groves didn't start getting up until the ref woke him up by waving the fight off, Groves was well out of it.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

George wasn't being brave, he got up to make it look like a bad stoppage again.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Watt. 
"Froch has no-one in the division to fear." 
2014 



:SOG


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Positives for Groves? 

1. Good excuses: bouncy ring, shit trainer, weight drained. 
2. Sauerland deal
3. Millions of pounds


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boom

Glad the size of the fight had a spectacular finish.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah,where the fuck are you(and I exclude the good guys from that who will always have my full respect)



NSFW said:


> Froch will still come out of this looking a prick.


Of course he will.There will be several on this site alone refusing to give him credit or come up with some bullshit spin.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

beef over!


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Bratwurzt said:


> George wasn't being brave, he got up to make it look like a bad stoppage again.


I don't think he was conscious to be honest. (if Gingers can be conscious at all, that is)


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck Hearn. This slimey corrupt cunt.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Huge props to Froch for finding that right hand peach and seems he wants to be a good sport in the win as well. 

(I am pressing post before ringside interview)


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Better get ready for your crow girls.:smile


Good night in the end, mate? :lol:

I fucking love Froch. What a warrior he is...people take the piss out of him saying that about himself but he deserves that accolade so much. Delighted from him.

Hopefully Groves comes back strong. He's a quality fighter, just not at Froch's level yet.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves looks devastated, feeling for him.


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty_Girl_Lori said:


> Let's go Froch, war!! :bbb
> 
> TKO8!!!


Yeah gurl, you know your shit! :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

lets not have a repeat of the long drawn speech Froch had last time


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Groves gonna cry.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Froch being classy for once


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone watch it hbo ?

What did they have too say ?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

man where the hell did he find that punch, froch is on a high horse right now.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,where the fuck are you(and I exclude the good guys from that who will always have my full respect)
> 
> Of course he will.There will be several on this site alone refusing to give him credit or come up with some bullshit spin.


I don't like Froch,never really had tbh but my money was on him and that finish was Fucking spectacular take a bow Cobra


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Both guys classy nice to see


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Froch: Legend, Warrior, Lover.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Anyone watch it hbo ?
> 
> What did they have too say ?


They were good tonight, really good. Probably because they didnt have an agenda. They had it like everyone else, Groves ahead, Froch coming on, and a good stoppage.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

"I'm not blowing my own trumpet" :rofl


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't help feeling disappointed in Groves. So so disappointed he has let that happen after everything. I'm still a fan of his but I'm so fucking distraught by this. Genuinely did not see him losing this. Absolutely wounded. And what a fucking anti climax!!!

James Degale express... All aboard!!!!!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking gutted still in shock.

But fuck do I hate that old bastard Watt and his disgraceful commentary and scoring, and Halling!


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking smug Froch it's unbearable this.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

froch luckiest man alive and to ever exist in boxing


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch great in the interview :lol:

He's good and he knows it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

the "how long can you go without saying Andre Ward" contest


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Hearn ducking difficult questions the slimy cock!!! Make the fucking Degale fight happen you cunt!!


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

put ya foot down eddie.

it's chunky time. :yep


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Groves crying.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I know one thing for sure, the British Fans have certainly been massive "Cunts" tonight...

I am glad, i had the best seat in the house! In my house...

When people where booing during the tactical affair, i probably would of sparked somebody out!

Hardcore boxing fans don't go to big events! Weekend millionaires, and backwards casual fans go to these events! and they have no idea about the emotional and psychological concepts of the sport....

I have not used a swear word for along time on these forums, but boy oh boy did they annoy me...


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

It's not official lol


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> They were good tonight, really good. Probably because they didnt have an agenda. They had it like everyone else, Groves ahead, Froch coming on, and a good stoppage.


HBO had spot on analysis. But the lack of excitement was a bit of a downer!

Given the size of the event. Froch KO's Groves and it's straight to the analysis. Maybe they would rather be in bed


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

wtf? it's not official but she said yes?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Like I said before :deal @PityTheFool


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> froch luckiest man alive and to ever exist in boxing


:deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Nucking Futs said:


> I don't like Froch,never really had tbh but my money was on him and that finish was Fucking spectacular take a bow Cobra


Mate,you're another I've always found to be a great poster,but I took some serious pelters and that was the reason I PM'd many of my old friends vowing not to debate this fight.
To you and the other good guys I didn't PM,I apologise.
@ero-sennin @knockout artist
@Oli

and the many other good forum friends I have who support Groves,I apologise in advance because I am going to be a right annoying bastard over the next day or two,and I think myself and others deserve that.
But the good guys know I'm just having a laugh,and I apologise in advance if I offend anyone.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

On another note, went nuts at the people around me for boy's

Disgraceful


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch was very cagey, as was Groves for most of that. Groves made a terrible mistake lying on the ropes - he'd had success punching in between Froch's assaults earlier, but he fell in to his own trap when he had a little success. Froch did what world-level guys do - he took advantage and sparked his man out. Great stoppage and a definitive conclusion to the saga.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,you're another I've always found to be a great poster,but I took some serious pelters and that was the reason I PM'd many of my old friends vowing not to debate this fight.
> To you and the other good guys I didn't PM,I apologise.
> @*ero-sennin*
> @knockout-artist
> ...


Cheers mate, your man deserves all the praise he gets now and has earned even more of my respect


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

How good does Ward's win over Froch look now?


----------



## ACL (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





turbotime said:


> Like I said before :deal @PityTheFool


I'm glad this time you get to share OUR joyous Froch moment brother.:happy
Whaddya say.Carl and Rachel can become part of the Money Family?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

With degale winning well it will surely drum up interest for a froch fight 

Eddie loves a ppv


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> How good does Ward's win over Froch look now?


Looks fantastic while he cries from Oakland wishing he could sell 10 tickets.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Froch was very cagey, as was Groves for most of that. Groves made a terrible mistake lying on the ropes - he'd had success punching in between Froch's assaults earlier, but he fell in to his own trap when he had a little success. Froch did what world-level guys do - he took advantage and sparked his man out. Great stoppage and a definitive conclusion to the saga.


In no way am I making excuses but I do think the small ring played a part in that a bit although groves was hitting the ropes far too often anyway. Froch was just a lot better tonight than last time he timed his jab well and was defensively much better and didn't waste energy he threw when he needed to.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> @dftaylor you went to see Springsteen there. How was the atmosphere?


Where I was it was the hardcore Bruce fans, so we made it a party. But I heard that further back it was like being in a warehouse with a big screen telly and some badly tuned speakers.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,you're another I've always found to be a great poster,but I took some serious pelters and that was the reason I PM'd many of my old friends vowing not to debate this fight.
> To you and the other good guys I didn't PM,I apologise.
> @*ero-sennin*
> @*knockout artist*
> ...


You are quite right to enjoy this. I'm truly genuinely shocked and dismayed. Never have I been so sure of the outcome of a fight before and for it to be the complete opposite it's just sickening.

Cant help feeling badly let down by George Groves tonight. He got it very very wrong. I don't know what his plan was.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Gary Barlow said:


> froch luckiest man alive and to ever exist in boxing


Utter shite and reeking of butthurt Gary.

BTW mate.Did you read my response to your quote when I discussed the off topic matter the other night.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Haye looks like his off the PEDS


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Groves night was never going to end well after he came out in a fucking bus.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Oli said:


> You are quite right to enjoy this. I'm truly genuinely shocked and dismayed. Never have I been so sure of the outcome of a fight before and for it to be the complete opposite it's just sickening.
> 
> Cant help feeling badly let down by George Groves tonight. He got it very very wrong.


Thank you mate.I hope you and the many other Groves fans who I've been longtime v-friends with understand me being a prick about this because I took some MAJOR pelters on this one.:good


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

VG_Addict said:


> How good does Ward's win over Froch look now?


The same as before.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Haven't been reading the thread, but does everyone agree that Jim Watt was talking - to steal a word from him - nonsense? For some reason Froch holding centre ring was better than Groves actually being the fighter who was landing the cleaner, better punches. When Amir Khan was the only person to be agreeing with me I did worry a bit......but I still think Groves was winning relatively comfortably, although I wasn't keeping score.

That was an awesome KO though, Groves reminds me of Ismael Syllakh in terms of his fragility, I don't think I'll ever have full confidence in him beating someone as resilient and and hard-hitting as Froch. Froch was still using those awful, cumbersome rushes forward where he crosses his feet and wings in ragged punches an awful lot, I really hope that knockout shows him that he's better off maintaining a modicum of technique and using his brain a bit more.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

What a shot from froch though that was a fully extended proper right hand he put every bit of power into it and landed it right on the chin perfectly ! 

Groves should get a new trainer and get rebuild.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Massive anti climax and that's not just because my fighter lost. I just feel he didn't bring it tonight.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone else feel like DeGale has a great chance against Froch?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm shocked! Full credit to froch, amazing finish. I probably had groves just ahead.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm glad this time you get to share OUR joyous Froch moment brother.:happy
> Whaddya say.Carl and Rachel can become part of the Money Family?


I think so! I'm tweeting Carl tonight and Rachel looks how lovely!? Goodness me what a night


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Just burst out laughing at McCracken's 'what a night :|'.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Haven't been reading the thread, but does everyone agree that Jim Watt was talking - to steal a word from him - nonsense? For some reason Froch holding centre ring was better than Groves actually being the fighter who was landing the cleaner, better punches. When Amir Khan was the only person to be agreeing with me I did worry a bit......but I still think Groves was winning relatively comfortably, although I wasn't keeping score.
> 
> That was an awesome KO though, Groves reminds me of Ismael Syllakh in terms of his fragility, I don't think I'll ever have full confidence in him beating someone as resilient and and hard-hitting as Froch. Froch was still using those awful, cumbersome rushes forward where he crosses his feet and wings in ragged punches an awful lot, I really hope that knockout shows him that he's better off maintaining a modicum of technique and using his brain a bit more.


Yes watt and halling were talking shite I had groves up 5-2 but could easily have been 4-3 he certainly wasn't behind but it was pretty close rounds.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Haven't been reading the thread, but does everyone agree that Jim Watt was talking - to steal a word from him - nonsense? For some reason Froch holding centre ring was better than Groves actually being the fighter who was landing the cleaner, better punches. When Amir Khan was the only person to be agreeing with me I did worry a bit......but I still think Groves was winning relatively comfortably, although I wasn't keeping score.
> 
> That was an awesome KO though, Groves reminds me of Ismael Syllakh in terms of his fragility, I don't think I'll ever have full confidence in him beating someone as resilient and and hard-hitting as Froch. Froch was still using those awful, cumbersome rushes forward where he crosses his feet and wings in ragged punches an awful lot, I really hope that knockout shows him that he's better off maintaining a modicum of technique and using his brain a bit more.


I knew if Watt was going to be biased for anyone this time, it would be Froch - to counteract his pro-Groves commentary last time.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> Anyone else feel like DeGale has a great chance against Froch?


Yep but i love them both so it will be hard to watch.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Just burst out laughing at McCracken's 'what a night :|'.


:lol:

And Sturm's just lost.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

That was my predicition, so I'm happy. It was very cagey and though I do think Groves was up on points, it was very narrowly and their were signs throughout the fight that Groves was starting to play into Froch's hands a bit.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

dkos said:


> Anyone else feel like DeGale has a great chance against Froch?


Don't see it tbh, doesn't have the power to discourage Froch.

Froch could easily replicate the Lucian Bute tactics and steam roll him


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

dkos said:


> Anyone else feel like DeGale has a great chance against Froch?


I don't. His habit of laying on the ropes would be his downfall and he would end up getting battered like Bute did.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

right, Froch shought fight Chavez, then call it a day. fuck the Ward fight, can't see him winning that.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

dkos said:


> Anyone else feel like DeGale has a great chance against Froch?


Definitely degale looked great and I'd give him a shout against froch. Think froch wants ward though or bika/Chavez in Vegas.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> Anyone else feel like DeGale has a great chance against Froch?


Maybe,but he likes to work inside and off the ropes more than he needs to and froch would obviously be in his element there.

Trying to remember degale ever being really hurt,I remember the pole gave him some problems with body shots but that's a few years ago now.

He would land on froch at will,but I'd still favour a similar result to tonight.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Thank you mate.I hope you and the many other Groves fans who I've been longtime v-friends with understand me being a prick about this because I took some MAJOR pelters on this one.:good


:lol: Congratulations mate and don't worry enjoy this all you want that's fair enough your a top poster and I consider you a rare mate of mine on here. If Groves had won then I'd have been an unbearably smug prick for weeks about it :lol:.

And mark my words, it will all restart itself when I hop onto the James 'chunky' Degale express train :yep


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Someone should make a video of what Eddie said after the degale fight and then after the froch fight


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> I know one thing for sure, the British Fans have certainly been massive "Cunts" tonight...
> 
> I am glad, i had the best seat in the house! In my house...
> 
> ...


Top post.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Anyone else feel like DeGale has a great chance against Froch?


Yes, I think he beats him


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

GG made a mistake going with Kalle. Carl still hasn't forgiven him for reneging on that agreement he had wi' Mick for the Abraham fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Scorpio78 said:


> With degale winning well it will surely drum up interest for a froch fight
> 
> Eddie loves a ppv


Just so you can't accuse me of anything underhand,I'll be using the quote where you told me what I could and couldn't post (in fewer words on your part) on the main thread as you were one of the few who I can say was a total knob about Froch in the build up.
You reap what you sow,and I will never forget how you didn't like what I had to say when Froch started gaining the upper hand in the build up.

I know this is the part where you say I am a nutcase and you will ignore me,but are you man enough to take your medicine,or will I just be put on ignore.
Either way,you and those few others who have slagged me and tried to discredit me have seen that plenty of well respected posters know I'm not the over-sensitive nutcase that you and two others in particular always say I am when you don't want to actually *discuss* the matters at hand.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Since when has Sauerland had a cockney accent?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Marco huck in the house.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Yes watt and halling were talking shite I had groves up 5-2 but could easily have been 4-3 he certainly wasn't behind but it was pretty close rounds.


Yeah, I was questioning myself for saying I had him winning "relatively comfortably" from the moment I posted it. I just mean in terms of rounds I couldn't see a way where you could have Froch ahead, though most of the rounds Groves won were very cagey and not exactly dominant. He was doing the better, cleaner work to me regardless, he was jabbing to the body quite well, and despite that obviously being his intention when he threw them Watt and Halling seemed intent on insisting they were aimed for the head and falling short.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

what about martinez in vegas, whys that not an option. it would be a great legacy fight for both of them.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Since when has Sauerland had a cockney accent?


Always. He went to school in London.

:lol: Huck just standing there not understanding a word.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Top post.


I always remember when my mate was baiting me to go to Audley Harrison vs David Price....

I remember when they where booing, when Harrison was on the floor! If i was next to somebody booing at that moment, i would not sparked them right out!

I can't stand all these weekend millionaires, when you watch the movie Braveheart..? I compare them to the people cheering when William Wallace was being tortured.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Is it time Sky started utilising genuine experts instead of ex pro's, starting to get fucked off with nearly every element of SKYs coverage. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





turbotime said:


> I think so! I'm tweeting Carl tonight and Rachel looks how lovely!? Goodness me what a night


Surely worthy of a "Blat"? :good
@Hands of Iron Please get in here when you can.I know you were worried about how much flack I would cop had the Cobra not put the inferior challenger to sleep.

WE KOOL N THE GANG! :smile


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Well fuck me. Totally totally gutted. Thought Groves was boxing well and the fight was warming up very nicely. 

Massive props to Froch, was a fantastic right hand, a great finish. Froch fans, enjoy the fight and the tremendous victory. Looking forward to see what's next for both.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Come on boys lets keep this masculine lets not go into a big he said she said about whatever was posted in the build up it's over now froch got the win and deservedly so lets just enjoy it! The best thing about a big fight like that when it's a domestic clash is that whoever wins it's good news for British boxing, that was the first time I've ever wanted froch to lose though !


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

ACL said:


>


:rofl


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

DeGale :rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Primadonna Kool said:


> I always remember when my mate was baiting me to go to Audley Harrison vs David Price....
> 
> I remember when they where booing, when Harrison was on the floor! If i was next to somebody booing at that moment, i would not sparked them right out!
> 
> I can't stand all these weekend millionaires, when you watch the movie Braveheart..? I compare them to the people cheering when William Wallace was being tortured.


PK,I'm sorry this is not in relation to the post I quoted,but you were right about it being down to science.Well done buddy!:good


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Surely worthy of a "Blat"? :good
> 
> @Hands of Iron Please get in here when you can.I know you were worried about how much flack I would cop had the Cobra not put the inferior challenger to sleep.
> 
> WE KOOL N THE GANG! :smile


Froch is a robot though! #blat ! #blat !

Kiss the rings kids.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

De Gale getting fucked over here hearn promises him winner he gets now froch wants vegas. can see degale throwing toys out the pram


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Just so you can't accuse me of anything underhand,I'll be using the quote where you told me what I could and couldn't post (in fewer words on your part) on the main thread as you were one of the few who I can say was a total knob about Froch in the build up.
> You reap what you sow,and I will never forget how you didn't like what I had to say when Froch started gaining the upper hand in the build up.
> 
> I know this is the part where you say I am a nutcase and you will ignore me,but are you man enough to take your medicine,or will I just be put on ignore.
> Either way,you and those few others who have slagged me and tried to discredit me have seen that plenty of well respected posters know I'm not the over-sensitive nutcase that you and two others in particular always say I am when you don't want to actually *discuss* the matters at hand.


Froch won , not you

More than anything you need to chill with so many posts

I don't put people on ignore as I wanna see what everyone has too say .


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> De Gale getting fucked over here hearn promises him winner he gets now froch wants vegas. can see degale throwing toys out the pram


I don't think Eddie's keen on Froch going abroad. After the DeGale win he was really excited about getting big domestic fights. More PPV ££ that way.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> HBO had spot on analysis. But the lack of excitement was a bit of a downer!
> 
> Given the size of the event. Froch KO's Groves and it's straight to the analysis. Maybe they would rather be in bed


Yea, I think its because they werent even in the same country as the fight lol They were watching on TV and announcing. It was a bit boring they did a good job of announcing the fight.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Degale makes Hearn the most money so that is most likely.

Could see Froch vs Chavez in Vegas in November and Degale vs Rebrasse in November for IBF. 

Then Degale vs Froch in May back at Wembley


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Maybe we could see froch vacate and go to Vegas and degale fight for the vacant IBF then degale can fight groves for the wbo should he beat Abraham !


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

killer against boxer.

gareth asshole davies making a mug of himself again. :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

And fuck all those froch fans who ran over to groves after the first fight.

Froch just secured his legacy


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

do you really think froch gives a fuck what makes hearn the most money or even himself after making 8 million. he wants vegas he will get it and his lover hearn will allow him.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Yeah, I was questioning myself for saying I had him winning "relatively comfortably" from the moment I posted it. I just mean in terms of rounds I couldn't see a way where you could have Froch ahead, though most of the rounds Groves won were very cagey and not exactly dominant. He was doing the better, cleaner work to me regardless, he was jabbing to the body quite well, and despite that obviously being his intention when he threw them Watt and Halling seemed intent on insisting they were aimed for the head and falling short.


I had Froch up 4-3 (1st, 3rd, 5th and 6th) but it was a really tricky fight to score, most could have gone either way.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gareth A Davies is all about his own brand. Twat.

Ron Lewis having Froch 3 up atsch


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah, I was questioning myself for saying I had him winning "relatively comfortably" from the moment I posted it. I just mean in terms of rounds I couldn't see a way where you could have Froch ahead, though most of the rounds Groves won were very cagey and not exactly dominant. He was doing the better, cleaner work to me regardless, he was jabbing to the body quite well, and despite that obviously being his intention when he threw them Watt and Halling seemed intent on insisting they were aimed for the head and falling short.


I think Watt had it 5-1 for Froch at the halfway point, which was beyond fiction and into the realm of ancient scrolls that no one has ever seen to verify. The commentary was dreadful, just disconnected from reality entirely. Groves was winning that fight and taking control (and it was only when the reality was unavoidable that the Sky team acknowledged it), which made Froch's incredible shot all the more impressive.

But by dismissing the early work from Groves, it's harder to reflect what a great finish Froch found.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> PK,I'm sorry this is not in relation to the post I quoted,but you were right about it being down to science.Well done buddy!:good


It was always going to end one way....:good


----------



## Mattress (Jun 5, 2013)

Bungle said:


> Arrived on a bus and left in an ambulance.


I know I shouldn't laugh but...:rofl


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

frochs jab was working well and he was also using his experience,
what a KO, was nice to see both being decent in the post fight interview


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Just got in from watching at my local. We had no sound and had to listen to shit 80’s pop music all night (Yeah, my local is a bit wank) but at least i didn’t have to listen to Watt’s commentary. When his scorecard come up, I had to laugh.

I was rooting for Groves. I’m not a huge Froch fan but i do respect what he’s done in boxing. Credit where it’s due, it was a class one-punch finish. I had Groves 4-3 up at the time of the stoppage. 

Where do you think Froch will end up next? He says Vegas, but will he sell out an arena like the MGM? I know he’s a massive star, but does he have the following fan base?


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> It was always going to end one way....:good


Primo I owe you an apology too. It's about time you were right on something tho :lol:.

I may be laughing but I'm actually sickened.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Any official scorecards released?


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Well done to Froch, massive cunt and very limited boxer but a tough bastard and always dangerous power.

British boxing 'fans' - absolute scum of the highest order.

Sky and especially Jim Watt - an absolute joke and beyond biased.

Groves - skilled but the chin is an issue, was naive at times, will learn a lot, still a very bright future.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I think Watt had it 5-1 for Froch at the halfway point, which was beyond fiction and into the realm of ancient scrolls that no one has ever seen to verify. The commentary was dreadful, just disconnected from reality entirely. Groves was winning that fight and taking control (and it was only when the reality was unavoidable that the Sky team acknowledged it), which made Froch's incredible shot all the more impressive.
> 
> But by dismissing the early work from Groves, it's harder to reflect what a great finish Froch found.


It's been an absolutely dreadful event from start to finish in every way possible and one I'd sooner forget. But that sky commentating team were a disgrace. Paulie Malignaggi stayed quiet I think so as not to be associated with it.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

To be fair to Groves, that punch would have KO'ed Iron Man.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Oli said:


> It's been an absolutely dreadful event from start to finish in every way possible and one I'd sooner forget. But that sky commentating team were a disgrace. Paulie Malignaggi stayed quiet I think so as not to be associated with it.


Are you ever positive?


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Any official scorecards released?


Apparently 2 of the judges had Froch up. I don't know the margins, it just got brought up in the post-fight press conference


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

To be fair it was a pretty poor event, he's right. The card was poor for such a big event, only DeGales performance and Frochs finish saved it really. Sky 's boxing team are beyond inept and I just had the feeling all night that they weren't up to the task of properly covering such a massive boxing event.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> Well done to Froch, massive cunt and very limited boxer but a tough bastard and always dangerous power.
> 
> British boxing 'fans' - absolute scum of the highest order.
> 
> ...


Good post. Agreed on all.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

where were bellew and special K tonight?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i was having a little dig at the organisation of the event but the main event and chief support were good enough! the commentary team were bad but im used to that shit.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> where were bellew and special K tonight?


I was waiting to hear something about Brook and Porter all night. Getting a bad vibe on that fight happening.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Better get ready for your crow girls.:smile


:lol::happy

I really don't know what a lot of you guys were watching in there, groves wasnt impressive in the first 6 rounds, I've felt Froch control the centre of the ring.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> I was waiting to hear something about Brook and Porter all night. Getting a bad vibe on that fight happening.


doesn't it go to purse bids in july? If they cant make a deal?


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

I fear for George...
Froch hits hard but he's not a murderous puncher. How many times did Froch actually land clean with a head shot?

Say Groves fights and gets tagged hard by Kessler/Abraham....does he fold or does he take it. A lot of questions to be answered.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Ta for the link @Mandanda good to see George in great spirits, even makes some jokes there and thanked all the journos for their support, nice touch.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Feel for DeGale actually because clearly he's not going to get Froch and I think thats perfectly understandable from Carl's POV. Impossible fight to get up for after that. But fighting for vacant titles are such let downs.

Goto Vegas, beat Chavez and ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Froch wants that big vegas fight and retire. Hearns know this and will try and pull that off.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

IvanDrago said:


> Feel for DeGale actually because clearly he's not going to get Froch and I think thats perfectly understandable from Carl's POV. Impossible fight to get up for after that. But fighting for vacant titles are such let downs.
> 
> Goto Vegas, beat Chavez and ride off into the sunset.


A durable slugger like Chavez is not going to lead to Froch riding off into the sunset with a victory, believe me.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lennox Lewis @LennoxLewis · 34m
Tonight the boxing fans are the big winners. #FrochGroves2


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lennox Lewis @LennoxLewis · 1h
That looked almost like two-piece I gave to Rahman in our second fight. #FrochGroves2


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> Well done to Froch, massive cunt and very limited boxer but a tough bastard and always dangerous power.
> 
> British boxing 'fans' - absolute scum of the highest order.
> 
> ...


Jim Watt complete cunt and utter wank to listen to Ill give you that.

Froch a limited boxer though? I think thats a bit of a poor assessment of a guy who has won 10 of his last 12 world title fights. George Groves was younger, quicker, fresher and was supposedly the puncher and Froch negated him with controlled boxing picking his moments to attack carefully and finishing him off with a beautiful disguise left hook, right hand. If Froch was that limited and such a poor boxer he would never have been able to do what he did to Groves tonight and thats a fact.

As far as George Groves's chin goes that statement is also a bit far fetched, theres not another super middle weight on the planet that could have taken that punch, it was more a lapse in concentration than anything else but he'll come again.

All in all your post is a load of shite really.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Feel for DeGale actually because clearly he's not going to get Froch and I think thats perfectly understandable from Carl's POV. Impossible fight to get up for after that. But fighting for vacant titles are such let downs.
> 
> Goto Vegas, beat Chavez and ride off into the sunset.


I'd love to see that. DeGale is such an ungracious prick and after tonight Froch has every right to go and fulfill the last part of his career.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Broxi said:


> :lol::happy
> 
> I really don't know what a lot of you guys were watching in there, groves wasnt impressive in the first 6 rounds, I've felt Froch control the centre of the ring.


Have we got the scores yet mate? I thought Jum Watt was scoring _particularly_ badly tonight.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Have we got the scores yet mate? I thought Jum Watt was scoring _particularly_ badly tonight.


I had Froch up by 3, Groves was picking some nice shots but Froch seemed to be bossing things depends on what you like really.

Dont think Groves was doing enough though and didn't fight like he talked in the build up, he bit off more than he could chew this time round in fairness.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan · 5m
Well done to Carl Froch. He won a new fan today. What a punch.

:lol:


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

I was in the stadium watching, it was a good fight and great event but all I see on here is bitching.

No wonder Hearn and Sky couldn't give two shits about the opinions of these forums, at least the casuals appreciate what a great night it was for boxing.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Have we got the scores yet mate? I thought Jum Watt was scoring _particularly_ badly tonight.


I haven't seen any of the official scorecards as yet, I had the first round eatsy peatsy, nothing really of interest and after that I felt groves was way too negative between rds 2-6, he picked it up around rd 7 but was getting in the odd silly brawl with Froch, and one of those silly brawls got him knocked out. Don't really get the fan fare for his performance for the most part.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan · 5m
> Well done to Carl Froch. He won a new fan today. What a punch.
> 
> :lol:


:lol: It took Khan this long?


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

The thing I hate most abotu big fights is having to read absolute bollocks on Fb and twitter


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> :lol: It took Khan this long?


well it is amir..


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

CamelCase said:


> I was in the stadium watching, it was a good fight and great event but all I see on here is bitching.
> 
> No wonder Hearn and Sky couldn't give two shits about the opinions of these forums, at least the casuals appreciate what a great night it was for boxing.


It was a class night of boxing, I wasn't there or anything but I really enjoyed watching it on the tv so I can imagine being there must have been some buzz.
Few people moaning about the stoppages but I think the fighters involved were genuinely hurt. There was something unsettling about the way Maduma was stumbling around the ring and even after the fight he didn't look right blinking strangely and unsteady on his feet. The Brandon Gonzales stoppage was perfectly timed in my opinion, he had taken some massive punches and was well on his way to being knocked out, the referee saved him as the fight was only going one way. I realise people are blood thirsty and want to see vicious knock outs but safety should come first and I think the refs did a good job tonight.

Great show all round, hopefully theres more of those nights to come.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> well it is amir..


What he means is that hes bitter he isnt getting 16million dollars and fighting in front of 80k at wembley stadium


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

The finish was impressive in terms of throwing the hook out as the dummy and the right being the killer shot but groves left himself open to it, you're giving froch too much credit, he didn't 'negate' anything tonight, groves was landing the better shots and controlling it for the most part. Carl's jab was more effective tonight but he wasn't controlling the fight with it, far from it unless you're coming from a Jim Watt point of view. He did attack at the right times - when Groves overdid it and got too close, because it's all he could do in there for the most part. It's usually the same story with Carl, eats leather all night and wears opponents down with 'rush and rough em up' attacks. Theres a reason he starts to look good late on in fights . In those terms yes he is a limited boxer. If froch wasnt as tough as he is he wouldn't be anywhere near the top of the division. An ancient Glen Johnson outboxed him for large periods ffs. And yeah, groves chin is a problem. He's not glass but he looked uncomfortable under every decent shot landed on him tonight, most people could sense and see that and that was my reasoning for stating it, not the finishing punch.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

*Froch-Groves II, Degale-Gonzales, Donaire-Vetyeka, Sturm-Solimon & Undercards...*

incredible! one of the best nights of my life! amazing show and atmosphere to match 
hats off to Carl and George but especially Carl!
read through the RBR and the negativity is ridiculously pathetic at times.
give Mitchell some credit ffs, he did extremely well to turn it round even if the stoppage was a bit shit, as it was. He clearly had nothing left.
the degale fight should have been stopped when Gonzalez showed no desire to continue after getting up tbh... 
the final stoppage was poor but great from chunky. 
great night for the fans!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan · 5m
> Well done to Carl Froch. He won a new fan today. What a punch.
> 
> :lol:


I had ridiculed Ward in the build up to the Froch fight,but I became a big fan because of that fight.
I hated Floyd before Hatton(although never questioned his talent) but after that fight,I became a fully fledged Flomo
And even when Wlad fought Haye,I can't say that I'm a huge fan.but that build up made me realise that he was a lovely bloke and I made the huge mistake of judging someone because of their surname.

So big respect to Amir for saying that and you posting it Jim.Regardless of what some posters say,I hope Khan does well at 147 and that was a classy tweet.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Feel for DeGale actually because clearly he's not going to get Froch and I think thats perfectly understandable from Carl's POV. Impossible fight to get up for after that. But fighting for vacant titles are such let downs.
> 
> Goto Vegas, beat Chavez and ride off into the sunset.


hearn will most prob tell froch to vacate the ibf then go vegas and fight chavez with his wba

degale will pick up the vacant then if froch beats chavez maybe a unification fight with froch back in the uk


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Oli said:


> Primo I owe you an apology too. It's about time you were right on something tho :lol:.
> 
> I may be laughing but I'm actually sickened.


You don't owe me a apology, but remember this moment and how i have not abused people who disagreed with me.

In the future i will continue to make predictions, and then forcefully and intensely back my predictions. I stated in my "Final Thoughts" that i was not going to disrespect George Groves, and i was not going to participate in any negative and distasteful fall out discussions. I am pretty much done with this event, i have been inspired by the build up! and by both fighters!

And i have enjoyed debating on these forums during the build up, after months of not posting in the British forum! I think i have made abit of a comeback at-least for now.....

I actually think it was the British forums greatest moment! There is a thread in the lounge apparently rating the top-100 posters of this site.......:lol:

Everybody who contributes to the British forum are the best posters on this site, i am not talking about the people who pop up once every blue moon! I am talking the residents, lets make no doubt about it!

We are this site, and without us..?

Its just a bunch of guys trying to be funny, talking nonsense.

I am back! The British Forums back!

And may the party continue!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and the crowd seemed cool no fights etc..i hope!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Broxi said:


> I haven't seen any of the official scorecards as yet, I had the first round eatsy peatsy, nothing really of interest and after that I felt groves was way too negative between rds 2-6, he picked it up around rd 7 but was getting in the odd silly brawl with Froch, and one of those silly brawls got him knocked out. Don't really get the fan fare for his performance for the most part.


This is also in response to @Nifty.Tech for taking the time to respond.
Broxi mate,I just thought George was caught between gameplans,and it's not always easy to see on TV but Froch was parrying and slapping down a lot of George's punches,and it must be horrible when you land excellent shots like Groves did but your opponent comes back with clear eyes.It was almost as if George placed far too much emphasis on preserving energy for late on.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> The finish was impressive in terms of throwing the hook out as the dummy and the right being the killer shot but groves left himself open to it, you're giving froch too much credit, he didn't 'negate' anything tonight, groves was landing the better shots and controlling it for the most part. Carl's jab was more effective tonight but he wasn't controlling the fight with it, far from it unless you're coming from a Jim Watt point of view. He did attack at the right times - when Groves overdid it and got too close, because it's all he could do in there for the most part. It's usually the same story with Carl, eats leather all night and wears opponents down with 'rush and rough em up' attacks. Theres a reason he starts to look good late on in fights . In those terms yes he is a limited boxer. If froch wasnt as tough as he is he wouldn't be anywhere near the top of the division. An ancient Glen Johnson outboxed him for large periods ffs. And yeah, groves chin is a problem. He's not glass but he looked uncomfortable under every decent shot landed on him tonight, most people could sense and see that and that was my reasoning for stating it, not the finishing punch.


Its good that you gave reasoning for your opinions but we'll have to agree to disagree on both counts.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,you're another I've always found to be a great poster,but I took some serious pelters and that was the reason I PM'd many of my old friends vowing not to debate this fight.
> To you and the other good guys I didn't PM,I apologise.
> @*ero-sennin*
> @*knockout artist*
> ...


Hope you've enjoyed your evening mate! :cheers

Thought it was a really cagey fight you could have scored either way, kind of bittersweet for me, I would have liked to see Groves pull it off but I had money on Froch stoppage.

What did you think of the fight itself?


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm going to have to go round with a big rusty knife and hack somebody to death in a minute. The utter bollocks I'm reading on Facebook is totally unbearable. Absolute casual shite from people who don't know their arse from their fucking elbow. But...because Froch won by KO they all think they are vindicated.

Cunts the lot of em.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Oli said:


> I'm going to have to go round with a big rusty knife and hack somebody to death in a minute. The utter bollocks I'm reading on Facebook is totally unbearable. Absolute casual shite from people who don't know their arse from their fucking elbow. But...because Froch won by KO they all think they are vindicated.
> 
> Cunts the lot of em.


shitting on groves??


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

As a whole the main event (and particularly the ending) saved the day. War Froch!!!!
The undercard had it's moments but 3 of the fights ended prematurely (to varying degrees). 

Personally I had Froch ahead 4 rounds to 2 with 1 round (the 1st) being even going into the 8th. However, much of the fight was close and very cagey; so I wouldn't argue too much with anyone who had Groves winning (up to 4-3). That said, what a peach of a shot that was. I expected Carl to wear down a tiring Groves in the 10th of 11th but I never expected a 1 punch KO like that (from either side really). Kudos to Carl. Kudos to George who I am also a fan of. I believe that Groves can pick up the WBO title from Abraham/Smith/Steiglitz or whoever is champ in the next 18 months or so. Now I hope Carl takes on James Degale in his next fight so that I can enjoy 'CHUNKY' getting laid out for the first time. After that I'd like him to fight GGG in America/Vegas or Ward in a big UK stadium fight before presumably retiring.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Oli said:


> I'm going to have to go round with a big rusty knife and hack somebody to death in a minute. The utter bollocks I'm reading on Facebook is totally unbearable. Absolute casual shite from people who don't know their arse from their fucking elbow. But...because Froch won by KO they all think they are vindicated.
> 
> Cunts the lot of em.


2-0.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> 2-0.


:rofl

#tko9 #ko8


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

@StGeorgeGroves: Haven't watched it back properly yet but I think... I got knocked the fuck out! #Rematch lol

Good on him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

these kinda knock out defeats can destroy a fighter, hope he recovers well.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mr A said:


> @StGeorgeGroves: Haven't watched it back properly yet but I think... I got knocked the fuck out! #Rematch lol
> 
> Good on him.


Quality, fair play but i guess its all you can do after that happens as there is no controversy like the first. Still humorous of him though. No shame in losing to a HOF SMW like the Cobra and he did well in both fights.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> these kinda knock out defeats can destroy a fighter


Time will tell if he can bounce back from this. He's talked an awful lot of shit. He needs to drop all the Booth/Haye-isms and reinvent himself.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tonight was a humbling experience. God humbles people in many ways IMO and Groves has to learn so many lessons. Listening is one of them...


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Tonight was a humbling experience. God humbles people in many ways IMO and Groves has to learn so many lessons. Listening is one of them...


Also, the realisation that he can't do it all himself. Before the fight, it was all "I, I, I..." After the brutal KO loss, it was "We, we, we..."

Unfortunately, in the post-fight presser, GG seems to believe he was bossing the fight before a split second lapse of concentration.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Also, the realisation that he can't do it all himself. Before the fight, it was all "I, I, I..." After the brutal KO loss, it was "We, we, we..."
> 
> Unfortunately, in the post-fight presser, GG seems to believe he was bossing the fight before a split second lapse of concentration.


He's always been a deluded soul has George. I agree it's going to be we now rather then I. Froch was turning the screw ever so slightly in round 8 and boom!.

Groves mentally has to rebuild. I don't think he's learned lessons of the past. Improved physically and technically but still does same things. You have to know yourself at this level. He doesn't he tells himself he's tougher then he is..


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> shitting on groves??


Well yeah...making out it was always a foregone conclusion and that Carl completley dominated the entire fight easily and that Groves is a bum who never had a chance. Amir Khan is getting shit on too for saying he thought Groves was winning and these casual dickheads who wouldnt know how to score a fight to save their lives are saying things "was khan on drugs?" ect. Then when I'm pointing out that Khan was in fact correct im being discredited by the know nothing masses mainly because firstly they don't know shit about boxing and also because they have listened to the laughable SKY commentary and like sheep just gone along with it.

You just can't argue with fucking morons. I dispise causal who try to engage in boxing conversations. It's cringeworthy and it's massively frustrating that you cant educate them either because they are too fucking stupid.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TAKE A BOW SON!!.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Hope you've enjoyed your evening mate! :cheers
> 
> Thought it was a really cagey fight you could have scored either way, kind of bittersweet for me, I would have liked to see Groves pull it off but I had money on Froch stoppage.
> 
> What did you think of the fight itself?


Another essential member of the forum who knows me and what I'm really like.I know I don't even have to apologise to you as you know me and where I'm coming from.

I thought George was caught between gameplans mate,and Froch didn't do a whole lot different than what he normally does,except there where fewer "basic" unecessary mistakes. @Jack :What have we been saying all along? Take that first round or any other early catastrophe out of the mix and you have a completely different fight.
Although I did think the ref jumped in a bit too early perhaps?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mr A said:


> @StGeorgeGroves: Haven't watched it back properly yet but I think... I got knocked the fuck out! #Rematch lol 
> 
> Good on him.


:lol:

Fair play to him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

man that KO was superb but its bugging me out, not because i was pro groves but i felt this fight was all for froch to win, sky sports bullshit and hearns promotion. But hey, this is not rare in the slightest.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

respect to groves with that twit, lol.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

[email protected] getting abuse on twitter for his mid fight comments by casuals


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

mishima said:


> [email protected] getting abuse on twitter for his mid fight comments by casuals


:deal Iv just mentioned this in an earlier post. I fucking dispise casuals!! Absolutely clueless. Embarrassing.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Another essential member of the forum who knows me and what I'm really like.I know I don't even have to apologise to you as you know me and where I'm coming from.
> 
> I thought George was caught between gameplans mate,and Froch didn't do a whole lot different than what he normally does,except there where fewer "basic" unecessary mistakes.
> @Jack :What have we been saying all along? Take that first round or any other early catastrophe out of the mix and you have a completely different fight.
> Although I did think the ref jumped in a bit too early perhaps?


Spot on, mate. That argument was brought up in another thread a few days ago and Groves fans were dismissing the idea, arguing that Groves was the one who inflicted the damage and could do so again.

What they failed to see is that over such a long, hard career, that punch Groves landed inflicted by far the most damage on Froch. Throughout the rest of the fight, Groves landed at will with everything he had and yet Froch walked through them, proving he could take them. The point is, that one shot which knocked Froch down was an anomaly and that's why you can't take it for granted it would happen again and, as we saw tonight, when it didn't happen again, Froch was nowhere near as easy to outbox. Groves fans underestimated the effect of that one shot; it wasn't just a knockdown punch, it affected Froch badly for the next 8 rounds, and I always thought that if that same shot didn't land in the rematch, Groves wouldn't have an easy time outboxing Froch. The rematch proved every one of those points that we made to be true. People were wrongly expecting Froch to be outboxed again but that expectation was based off an anomaly and the chances of Groves doing the same damage again were slim.

If we were expecting a groggy, uncoordinated, concussed Froch then maybe we would have seen why people thought Groves would beat him easily. However, we were expecting a version of Froch like the one who fought Abraham or Kessler in the rematch, and that man was never going to be easy to beat. I think in hindsight, a lot of people will realise that they looked too much into the first fight because Groves outboxing Froch were never going to be easy to repeat as long as that one massive shot didn't land and have the same impact on Froch. Groves is not capable of completely outboxing a prime Froch and he still got stopped, however unfairly, by the absolute worst Froch we've ever seen.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Their hating Khan because he gave his opinion and a correct one at that, the same morons would be telling him he was bang on had Groves won. Casual boxing fans are the most retarded fans of anything in the world they really haven't a fucking clue but the bad thing is they act like they do.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

What did Khan say? I missed that.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> What did Khan say? I missed that.


he had groves up by a couple


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Another essential member of the forum who knows me and what I'm really like.I know I don't even have to apologise to you as you know me and where I'm coming from.
> 
> I thought George was caught between gameplans mate,and Froch didn't do a whole lot different than what he normally does,except there where fewer "basic" unecessary mistakes.
> @*Jack* :What have we been saying all along? Take that first round or any other early catastrophe out of the mix and you have a completely different fight.
> Although I did think the ref jumped in a bit too early perhaps?


Completely agree, I had Groves marginally ahead and thought this was going to come down to a split decision either way, I didn't see a knockout coming at all after 5 rounds. What I will say though, hats off to Carl Froch, his concentration was spot on at all times tonight. Groves will be ok, he didn't take a sustained beating and he can come again. Tonight is all about Carl Froch though, fair play to the guy I want to see him retire on top with his belts and his legacy at an all time high!

I'll be back on tomorrow after I've had some sleep and had a chance to rewatch it!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Well yeah...making out it was always a foregone conclusion and that Carl completley dominated the entire fight easily and that Groves is a bum who never had a chance. Amir Khan is getting shit on too for saying he thought Groves was winning and these casual dickheads who wouldnt know how to score a fight to save their lives are saying things "was khan on drugs?" ect. Then when I'm pointing out that Khan was in fact correct im being discredited by the know nothing masses mainly because firstly they don't know shit about boxing and also because they have listened to the laughable SKY commentary and like sheep just gone along with it.
> 
> You just can't argue with fucking morons. I dispise causal who try to engage in boxing conversations. It's cringeworthy and it's massively frustrating that you cant educate them either because they are too fucking stupid.


You see mate,there's another classic case of the double standards I've had to deal with on here.You have Khan fans who also support George who come on and call me names yet when I ask them to elaborate,I am a weird over sensitive cunt who obsesses over Amir Khan.
Yet these very same people start threads and absolutely slaughter Froch at every opportunity.
But when I say I feel sorry for Khan because Collazo is a perfectly acceptable debut at 147 and without a highlight reel KO he would get no credit.do my posts get quoted? Do i get "OK,you're fair to Khan when he's thoroughly deserved it."?
I say Khan has been very good in interviews and now he's daring to call a big fight as he sees it he's getting abuse?
I had Froch ahead but it was a close fight with some VERY close rounds.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Groves fan boys where are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





knockout artist said:


> Completely agree, I had Groves marginally ahead and thought this was going to come down to a split decision either way, I didn't see a knockout coming at all after 5 rounds. What I will say though, hats off to Carl Froch, his concentration was spot on at all times tonight. Groves will be ok, he didn't take a sustained beating and he can come again. Tonight is all about Carl Froch though, fair play to the guy I want to see him retire on top with his belts and his legacy at an all time high!
> 
> I'll be back on tomorrow after I've had some sleep and had a chance to rewatch it!


Goodnight mate.And I'm actually glad this is over so we can get back to how it usually is,:good


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> The thing I hate most abotu big fights is having to read absolute bollocks on Fb and twitter


:deal It's unbearable. I cannot stomach it.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

According to Mr Casual cunt "Froch was smashing him easy". And that's what you get from them.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i cant even sleep ..ideal night for a US card!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> i cant even sleep ..ideal night for a US card!


Same here, Sexy Sergio vs the Diva Cotto would have been ideal just about now, next week will do fine though. War Sexy!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Same here, Sexy Sergio vs the Diva Cotto would have been ideal just about now, next week will do fine though. War Sexy!!!


that would be perfect! i guess ufc is something to peep.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> Well done to Froch, massive cunt and very limited boxer but a tough bastard and always dangerous power.
> 
> British boxing 'fans' - absolute scum of the highest order.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hearns couldn't asked a for better ending..


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Let me guess this straight because I haven't seen the whole broadcast...Sakio Bika showed up ringside at Wembley with his fuckin' WBC title belt trying to agitate and he didn't get a second of coverage on Sky? 

Hilarious if that's the case.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Respect to Groves for getting up though. Looks like he was out cold for a couple of seconds, and then woke up and immediately stood up wanting to fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Respect to Groves for getting up though. Looks like he was out cold for a couple of seconds, and then woke up and immediately stood up wanting to fight.


Respect to Groves for giving Froch the fright of his life last time out which led to the biggest event in UK boxing history too.
He got stuck between gameplans last night but I still firmly believe he will KO several of the top SMWs and go onto become a champion.
This whole thing brought the forum to a different level (and not always for the best) but Groves deserves big props because had he not fought so brilliantly first time around,he'd have been just an itchy mandatory that Carl was forced to scratch.
But look at how it turned out.80,000 people for the rematch that nobody thought would be necessary before the first fight( apart from those who picked him to win of course)


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Jack said:


> Spot on, mate. That argument was brought up in another thread a few days ago and Groves fans were dismissing the idea, arguing that Groves was the one who inflicted the damage and could do so again.
> 
> What they failed to see is that over such a long, hard career, that punch Groves landed inflicted by far the most damage on Froch. Throughout the rest of the fight, Groves landed at will with everything he had and yet Froch walked through them, proving he could take them. The point is, that one shot which knocked Froch down was an anomaly and that's why you can't take it for granted it would happen again and, as we saw tonight, when it didn't happen again, Froch was nowhere near as easy to outbox. Groves fans underestimated the effect of that one shot; it wasn't just a knockdown punch, it affected Froch badly for the next 8 rounds, and I always thought that if that same shot didn't land in the rematch, Groves wouldn't have an easy time outboxing Froch. The rematch proved every one of those points that we made to be true. People were wrongly expecting Froch to be outboxed again but that expectation was based off an anomaly and the chances of Groves doing the same damage again were slim.
> 
> If we were expecting a groggy, uncoordinated, concussed Froch then maybe we would have seen why people thought Groves would beat him easily. However, we were expecting a version of Froch like the one who fought Abraham or Kessler in the rematch, and that man was never going to be easy to beat. I think in hindsight, a lot of people will realise that they looked too much into the first fight because Groves outboxing Froch were never going to be easy to repeat as long as that one massive shot didn't land and have the same impact on Froch. Groves is not capable of completely outboxing a prime Froch and he still got stopped, however unfairly, by the absolute worst Froch we've ever seen.


Not really much point in everyone posting Jack, when you set posting as good as this.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Not really much point in everyone posting Jack, when you set posting as good as this.


Totally agree mate.Well done @Jack
Fabulous posting.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rob said:


> @Roe called it a 80-20 fight!


Umm he won m8


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bruthead said:


> Let me guess this straight because I haven't seen the whole broadcast...Sakio Bika showed up ringside at Wembley with his fuckin' WBC title belt trying to agitate and he didn't get a second of coverage on Sky?
> 
> Hilarious if that's the case.


It's not in the Sky narrative, is it?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan · 1h
I apologise to those who took offence i walked out the opponent last night, i got asked to walk him out, hes a good stable friend same camp

i was kidding when i made the traitor remark


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan · 1h
> I apologise to those who took offence i walked out the opponent last night, i got asked to walk him out, hes a good stable friend same camp
> 
> i was kidding when i made the traitor remark


Kell Brook posted on his twitter that Khan was being disrespectful


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> Kell Brook posted on his twitter that Khan was being disrespectful


Brook should know better,he and his stablemates always support each other on fight night.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Brook talking out of his vagina


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

mishima said:


> Kell Brook posted on his twitter that Khan was being disrespectful


Brook. :-(


----------



## timperley tornado (Jun 3, 2014)

Smooth said:


> Just at paddington lads, quick bite to eat then making way to wembley! This is amazing, soo much fucking excitement.


You could have told me you were in London mate??


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Brook should know better,he and his stablemates always support each other on fight night.


What happened?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> What happened?


Khan walked in with brandon Gonzalez to lend support against degale.same as brook and Galahad,towers,witter etc do all the time,

But then called khan a traitor for supporting an American against a Brit.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Khan walked in with brandon Gonzalez to lend support against degale.same as brook and Galahad,towers,witter etc do all the time,
> 
> But then called khan a traitor for supporting an American against a Brit.


Brook should shut the fuck up. That sort of racist bullshit is the sign of an idiot.


----------



## Laughing Bruno (Jun 13, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Wonder what Bruno's sex noises are like?


heh heh heh


----------

